# Elvis 2 - HR20 Release Candidate Discussion



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

There is a two night opportunity to get the next release candidate for the HR20.

The release will be out there for you to obtain during the two following windows:


Saturday, January 13th: 11PM - 1:30AM EST (8PM - 10:30PM PST)
Sunday, January 14th: 11PM - 1:30AM EST (8PM - 10:30PM PST).


------------------------------- 
Staggered rollouts are there for a reason... as much as they are confident about the release, they need to limit the impact of any unexpected issues.

Before downloading this Release Candidate, you *MUST* agree to to the below statements... before you force the download.

If you do attempt to get to get this version; then you assume all the risks with this software version.

You will report any issues with the release to the forum, in the appropriate threads. When reporting those issues, please provide as much detail as possible.

You will *NOT CALL* the DirecTV service center, if you are having a problem. Come back here, and report the problem. The CSR tier will not have the information about this release in their system.

I can not stress it enough: If you force download, *DO NOT CALL* the call center if you are having problems.

And if it things get to a point that you can "live" with it, do another forced update to revert back to the previous national version.

So to get the update:
 During one of the two above stated windows; you may be able to get the release candidate by the 02468 method.

- Restart your system via either the Red-Button or Reset from the Menu (NOT RESET EVERYTHING)
- When the first blue screen appears, and the wheel starts to rotate... enter 0 2 4 6 8 on your remote
- You will then see a 2nd blue screen with a message...
- Then if it worked, you will see NEW SOFTWARE screen and it should state the version number you are downloading
- If it goes directly to Step 1 of 2... the reset didn't take.. try again


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Here are the release notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=76259

Okay... Here is the deal..
If you don't want the release candidate... don't force it.
If you download the release candidate... then you are agreeing to above.

These release candidates mean a lot to the users that are not part of the forum. You can help make their systems better.

In this thread, and the Issue thread... I don't want to hear any debates about "how" this is being done. 
This is how it is... for this release... may change in future releases.
But for now...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I will try to be around during the Chat tonight... but it is 50/50


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

I'll be chatting. RCs are fun!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Spooling ?

13:42:59 Got new table (1801,128E). Tp24.
7D: SCID=03FD, Version=1072, flag1=0006,flag2=FFFF,id1=1F2B, id2=1281
7D: SCID=03FC, Version=0119, flag1=000C,flag2=FFFF,id1=7E04, id2=128D
78: SCID=03FC, Version=0119, flag1=000C,flag2=FFFF,id1=079C, id2=1288
73: SCID=03FC, Version=1072, flag1=0006,flag2=FFFF,id1=1518, id2=1282


----------



## S. DiThomas (Oct 8, 2006)

Ok.

I'll bite on this for my HDMI box. What the heck do I have to loose. Trying at 8pm tonight.

What about the BSOD on MPEG2 channels? Did they try and fix this Earl?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

The release notes for 0x119 sound great!


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> I'll be chatting. RCs are fun!


Jeremy,

How do you get to the chat room? I was there the first time we did a Santa, but didn't get to chat since then. I recall a posting, but I didn't book mark it.

Will there be a link to the chat, or can you tell me where to go right now (gee, that didn't sound quite right, did it....or did it?)


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Spooling ?
> 
> 13:42:59 Got new table (1801,128E). Tp24.
> 7D: SCID=03FD, Version=1072, flag1=0006,flag2=FFFF,id1=1F2B, id2=1281
> ...


Yes, as it is being pushed to all the internal beta testers.

As for the MPEG2-BSOD... no specific details


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

hasan said:


> How do you get to the chat room?


http://chat.dbstalk.com


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes, as it is being pushed to all the internal beta testers.
> 
> As for the MPEG2-BSOD... no specific details


Directions to the chat room, or will they be posted so we just click and go shortly before 10 p.m CENTRAL?


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> http://chat.dbstalk.com


Thanks so much! Hope to see you there.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes, as it is being pushed to all the internal beta testers.
> 
> As for the MPEG2-BSOD... no specific details


I'm not sure what that was about so I'm going to specifically ask if 0x119 has been tested by the internal beta testers yet?


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

chat.dbstalk.com


----------



## namja (Jan 8, 2007)

I'll partake in this as well (and hopefully chat too). Looking forward to testing for D* (that's what we're really doing, right?).


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Milkman said:


> chat.dbstalk.com


Tnx, I'm sitting there now, but won't be checking it much until we get closer to the "magic hour"


----------



## munangst (Sep 1, 2006)

It doesn't say in the release notes, but do we know if this release fixes the "spontaneous reboot during trickplay" bug?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

munangst said:


> It doesn't say in the release notes, but do we know if this release fixes the "spontaneous reboot during trickplay" bug?


I'd have to imagine that it does.


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

Count me in.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I will try to be around during the Chat tonight... but it is 50/50


Time to upgrade the cell phone... 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## cborod (Jan 13, 2007)

Okay....new guy here......first post even.

I've never hacked a TIVO, I've had D* since it launched......have had an HR20 for a couple of weeks and wished it worked like the other D*/TIVO units I have, or even half as well as my R15s......

I'm technically competent......(networking stuff for a living.....home auto for fun)

So......is this release available for crazies like me...or should I just lurk awhile longer and watch the action from the sidelines?

The unit is an HR20-700 | code after a bunch of reboots on initial install is 0x10B

TIA


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

cborod said:


> Okay....new guy here......first post even.
> 
> I've never hacked a TIVO, I've had D* since it launched......have had an HR20 for a couple of weeks and wished it worked like the other D*/TIVO units I have, or even half as well as my R15s......
> 
> ...


Yes it is available to you

Tonight and tomorrow tonight between 11pm and 130am.

During those two times, press the red reset button, when you see the blue circle start spinning on the front of the box, press 0 2 4 6 8 on your remote ONE TIME.

You will get the update.


----------



## thread (Nov 26, 2006)

I'll be nabbing it after the Eagles Saints game. Thanks Earl!

Edit: I just read the release notes. It says that recording should work as expected. I take it that the engineers are confident that they've fixed all the issues? Of course that is always the goal and there are always edge cases but, it's the first time I've seen that strong of language about the recording issues.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Yes it is available to you
> 
> Tonight and tomorrow tonight between 11pm and 130am.
> 
> ...


Yes, this is correct. In addition, press the numbers slowly and deliberately and do NOT hit enter, only the 5 number keys. It will take a moment for the second screen to start and then you will see your download starting.

Cheers.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

And welcome to the forums! :welcome_s


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

Why was the 115 issue thread closed? Isn't it possible that people that downloaded that one won't/can't download this and they will still be on 115. So there will be people on 3 different versions.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Might have been a forced rollback? Or that anyone wanting something is presumed will move to 119? PM Earl, he'll tell.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Ready to rock and roll at 11pm ET!


----------



## DblD_Indy (Dec 3, 2006)

Elvis #2 Hanging at 1% anyone else seeing this?

Tried to get into chat and am getting a server not responding error.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

DblD_Indy said:


> Elvis #2 Hanging at 1% anyone else seeing this?


It could be because the window hasn't opened yet 11PM EST to 1:30AM EST.


----------



## 2tonedug (Nov 28, 2006)

i hope the guide will be as fast as it is on my r15...my r15 really scoots thru the guide.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mikeny said:


> I'm not sure what that was about so I'm going to specifically ask if 0x119 has been tested by the internal beta testers yet?


Yes... It has been been in limited testing.


----------



## DblD_Indy (Dec 3, 2006)

DVDKingdom said:


> It could be because the window hasn't opened yet 11PM EST to 1:30AM EST.


Interesting:

System shows it finds 119, based on previous info it should have revered to x10b then, not found 119?

I saw post about 8-10 but ya that was pacific time. I wonder why it found x119. I would have been happy with a reversion to 10b seeing during the Saint's game it just decided it was tired and rebooted on it's own.

If it would have done it during the Colts game it could have ended up in the front lawn.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm ready for another fix. Can't wait to see what improvements 0x119 brings.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mtnagel said:


> Why was the 115 issue thread closed? Isn't it possible that people that downloaded that one won't/can't download this and they will still be on 115. So there will be people on 3 different versions.


Yes, I understand that...
But right now... I am more confident that "most" people that downloaded 0x115.. .will download 0x119 in the next two days.

And those taht where "forced" 0x115... Already have the opportunity... to go back to 0x10b


----------



## Drewg5 (Dec 15, 2006)

Lets get them bugs! I hope to god that the power doesn't go out tonight because of this nasty ice storm, the last time it took them a week to get it restored.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

DblD_Indy said:


> Interesting:
> 
> System shows it finds 119, based on previous info it should have revered to x10b then, not found 119?
> 
> ...


0x119 "announcement" is in the stream... but the actual binary is not in teh stream yet.
It is a two step process. As you found out... it will eventually time out, and then revert to the national release.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

I hope this fixes my OTA problems. Keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------



## dvelleco (Oct 26, 2006)

The release notes for the prior 0x115 and the new 0x119 look almost identical. Does that mean they are improving/fixing all of the same items?


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

So if I'm looking at the release notes correctly, the only difference between this release and 115 is "Stability corrections found in 0x115"?

Earl, any more details on these improvements/fixes?

Just curious...I'm sure I'll d/l as always!


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

From the release notes it looks as 119 is correcting bugs that either 115 didn't fix completely or bugs that didn't exist until 115. All the actual fixes in 115 will be in 119 as well.


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

I was hoping for a little more detail as to exactly what the bugs addressed in this release are, but perhaps it's just not available.


----------



## chrisfowler99 (Aug 23, 2006)

dvelleco said:


> The release notes for the prior 0x115 and the new 0x119 look almost identical. Does that mean they are improving/fixing all of the same items?


You caught that too.

Look like he highlighted one line about fixing stuff found in 0x115. So I'm assuming it's pretty much the fixes in 0x115, plus fixing some more issues that we found in 0x115.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

mtnagel said:


> Why was the 115 issue thread closed? Isn't it possible that people that downloaded that one won't/can't download this and they will still be on 115. So there will be people on 3 different versions.


I'll let you know in a couple of days. I have one of my HR20s at 0x115 and I am out of town now. The other one will be upgraded tonight via Slingbox.


----------



## dvelleco (Oct 26, 2006)

DVDKingdom said:


> From the release notes it looks as 119 is correcting bugs that either 115 didn't fix completely or bugs that didn't exist until 115. All the actual fixes in 115 will be in 119 as well.


Yep...that's what I was thinking too. Basically they must be providing all the same fixes that perhaps did not 100% address the listed problems. Maybe 0x115 was "phase 1" and 0x119 is "phase 2". Let's hope no phase 3 is needed...


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

As we've seen before, if a release candidate isn't up to snuff, it can get pulled so Earl just appends the new release notes to the earlier set. Hopefully, 119 is gold, we all have lots of fun and they can do new features next week. The championship release


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

dvelleco said:


> Maybe 0x115 was "phase 1" and 0x119 is "phase 2".


I'm sure they didn't intend it to be like this.


----------



## dvelleco (Oct 26, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> I'm sure they didn't intend it to be like this.


Probably not. I'm just happy they are aggressively persuing the issues. It's great being able to get these release candidates early.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dvelleco said:


> Maybe 0x115 was "phase 1" and 0x119 is "phase 2". Let's hope no phase 3 is needed...


Nope...more like Round 1 and Round 2.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Will be loading Martin after the game. I hadn't had any auto reboots under Elvis or National Santa, but my wife, watching some Elvis recordings while I'm watching the game on my Samsung, told me she had one this evening. Then my college boy told me my daughter had one earlier this week. 
Don't know if this adds anything to the Elvis/Martin discussion, but wife says she was holding down FF when it rebooted. I don't usually keep the button pressed (as that will eventually launch a 15-min jump). So is the button sequence/timing perhaps a culprit?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

lucky13 said:


> So is the button sequence/timing perhaps a culprit?


It happened during any trick play activities, so I doubt there was anything the user specifically did that caused it.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> It happened during any trick play activities, so I doubt there was anything the user specifically did that caused it.


Yes, thought that's not likely.
Just seems curious that I control the DVR remote 90%+ of the time, but it acts up only when I'm out of the room.

Of course, I had an uncle in the appliance business, and the broken toasters always worked for him...


----------



## tyrap (Sep 22, 2006)

This is GREAT. New release and a Bears win will make this a perfect Weekend.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

tyrap said:


> This is GREAT. New release and a Bears win will make this a perfect Weekend.


I don't think you'll get to see your perfect weekend.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Jeremy W said:


> I don't think you'll get to see your perfect weekend.


At least the update will be good. :lol: :lol:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Oops, miss my monitoring PC - something changed at 7pm

19:00:16 Got new table (1801,128F). Tp24.
7D: SCID=03FD, Version=1072, flag1=0006,flag2=FFFF,id1=1F2B, id2=1281
7D: SCID=03FC, Version=0119, flag1=000C,flag2=FFFF,id1=7E04, id2=128D
73: SCID=03FC, Version=1072, flag1=0006,flag2=FFFF,id1=1518, id2=1282

Can you guys check if it really begin spooling ?


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Another RC so soon? Even I am shocked.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> I don't think you'll get to see your perfect weekend.


No Elivs 2 for you.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Most likely they found the bug that was causing the reboots during trick plays. So add that in to 115 and viola, we have 119. Get it out to us ASAP to test to make sure it's fixed.

If all goes well 119 could go national on their "normal" timetable of mid-week.

Edit: GO BEARS!!!!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

No, I see ... They just removed 0119 at 7pm, ID must be eq 78 for HR20.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No Elivs 2 for you.


----------



## baimo (Sep 8, 2006)

ok time to start trying - my guess is 10:56


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

not available yet .. I just tried.


----------



## 2tonedug (Nov 28, 2006)

i just got my last BSOD 8 minutes before the new download..:lol:


----------



## baimo (Sep 8, 2006)

10:56 nope
10:58 nope

10:59 nope

11:00 yes


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Got strange ticket:

20:00:13 Got new table (1801,1290). Tp24.
7D: SCID=03FD, Version=1072, flag1=0006,flag2=FFFF,id1=1F2B, id2=1281
73: SCID=03FC, Version=1072, flag1=0006,flag2=FFFF,id1=1518, id2=1282


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Aha, sliped on tp21:
20:02:15 Got new table (0103,129C). Tp21.
7D: SCID=03F1, Version=100C, flag1=0006,flag2=FFFF,id1=013F, id2=0B21
7D: SCID=03EE, Version=1040, flag1=0004,flag2=FFFF,id1=0C84, id2=1132
78: SCID=03EE, Version=0119, flag1=000C,flag2=FFFF,id1=079B, id2=128C
55: SCID=03F0, Version=10E8, flag1=0003,flag2=FFFF,id1=0B0F, id2=0D6F
82: SCID=03F0, Version=1040, flag1=0004,flag2=FFFF,id1=0C80, id2=1135
82: SCID=03ED, Version=104B, flag1=0003,flag2=FFFF,id1=0235, id2=0BE8


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

Downloading 119 now


----------



## walker (Dec 15, 2006)

i think i'm going to monitor threads like this tonight and possibly download 119 tomorrow night. i just hooked up my 1st replacement hr20 today and everything is working PERFECTLY.........so far *crosses fingers & toes, knocks on wood 7 times*


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

coming now


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I'll tell when it will be cut.


----------



## roguebjp (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm trying to get into the chat but it just sits there "loading"....what's up with that? I had the same problem during the "Santa" release.

Bernardo in Miami


----------



## satguy22 (Oct 1, 2006)

lost my channel 10-fox and caller id a day or so.....sure hope 0119 helps this.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

119 downloaded much quicker than 115 did for me.


----------



## baimo (Sep 8, 2006)

DVDKingdom said:


> 119 downloaded much quicker than 115 did for me.


i NOTICED THE SAME THING


----------



## dkgator (Jan 10, 2006)

I was about to post a bug with 115 (weak signal/pixilization) , downloading 119 now, hope that fixes it.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Downloading on both of mine.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

My HR20 just autorebooted during Step 1 of 2. I thought 119 would've corrected this bug.


----------



## keep amonte (Oct 2, 2002)

I can't get into chat!


----------



## qlanus (Sep 22, 2006)

Expect two reboots


----------



## pgfitzgerald (Nov 29, 2005)

qlanus said:


> Expect two reboots


Yep. Mine did that too.



DVDKingdom said:


> My HR20 just autorebooted during Step 1 of 2. I thought 119 would've corrected this bug.


It's a bug?

Paul


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Downloading 119 right here, too. Does seem quicker than earlier releases.

How do I find, at any time, what the latest software I have? I don't see it listed in my setup anywhere. I can only tell what priors I have during a new download ?


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

qlanus said:


> Expect two reboots


Would it make any sense then for us to force a reboot after we're up and running or it's not necessary?


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

Well after the unit rebooted it successfully completed the boot sequence and is now running. No additional reboot was seen.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 22, 2006)

The double reboot after a software install must be intentional, to cleanup something. I don't think it's a bug.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

No... the double reboot is part of the update procedure now.

To verify that the system does completey restart after and upgrade.


----------



## dkgator (Jan 10, 2006)

where is the chat?


----------



## mattfro (Dec 17, 2006)

DVDKingdom said:


> 119 downloaded much quicker than 115 did for me.


I'm guessing this is due to fewer updates/changes. Nothing more...


----------



## BeoWulf1017 (Jan 7, 2007)

Got mine...no chat?


----------



## BeoWulf1017 (Jan 7, 2007)

anyone know whether this update addresses any of the OTA probs (i.e. 771 errors)?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

What am I doing wrong? No update.

When do I put in the code?


----------



## BeoWulf1017 (Jan 7, 2007)

put code in right after Blue Screen appears


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No... the double reboot is part of the update procedure now.
> 
> To verify that the system does completey restart after and upgrade.


Mine didn't do 2 reboots but it says its running 119.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

BeoWulf1017 said:


> put code in right after Blue Screen appears


I did. Nothing happens. Does it say that there is new code immediately?


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I think I found a bug, I now get 771 on my local NBC OTA station (WGAL 8.1 and 8.2). It comes in fine with my TV's HD tuner.

Anyone else lost OTA's with the new download (119)?


----------



## dkgator (Jan 10, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No... the double reboot is part of the update procedure now.
> 
> To verify that the system does completey restart after and upgrade.


Mine did not reboot. System info says I have 119, should I do it manually?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

n3ntj said:


> I think I found a bug, I now get 771 on my local NBC OTA station (WGAL 8.1 and 8.2). It comes in fine with my TV's HD tuner.
> 
> Anyone else lost OTA's with the new download (119)?


You may just need to repeat the OTA Setup.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl, Is it supposed to be two reboots after software download or two reboots total including the manual reboot that started the update process?


----------



## fpd917 (Aug 16, 2006)

It took me a few times for the update to take. I did 3 RBR before it finally downloaded. Working now though.


----------



## BeoWulf1017 (Jan 7, 2007)

YESSS!!!! I now have all three of my OTA channels!!! I reset and reran OTA setup and now they are there. SWEET!


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

fpd917 said:


> It took me a few times for the update to take. I did 3 RBR before it finally downloaded. Working now though.


I think I did six.

Did the same thing each time.

Definition of insanity...but it worked. 15% complete as I type.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Also, my Antenna Signal Strength shows 100% for this channel although I get 771. weird.


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

So far the only thing I noticed is that my 771 problem on the one OTA I had problems with pre-115 that 115 fixed, is nowbroken again with 119. This is WAWS 30-1 in Jacksonville. Stations comes in fine OTA with the Sony KDF-50E2000. Same antenna is going into HR20 and it can't lock.


----------



## Pete0426 (Sep 17, 2004)

Just got 119. Did a couple of trick plays and the remote locked up. Had to RBR. Seems like this issue has not been resolved.


----------



## satguy22 (Oct 1, 2006)

looks good so far. got my fox off air back.


----------



## mattfro (Dec 17, 2006)

Looked like mine did 3 start ups before moving on to step 2.

Everything looks good here it FRIGID Denver!

Thanks for making it here Earl!

I am getting a 771, then the picture comes in after a 2-3 second delay.


----------



## biggorilla (Aug 16, 2006)

Just got 119. Wanted to give a heads up. If you have problems getting the update. Try unplugging the unit, wait 30sec, plug back in, and then enter the code. Works like a charm. Maybe you can avoid the mulitple RBR's.

I get back with issues.


----------



## BeoWulf1017 (Jan 7, 2007)

Anyone able to get chat (http://www.dbstalk.com/chat.php) to work?


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I will try to be around during the Chat tonight... but it is 50/50


Where do I find chat?


----------



## rhweimer (Sep 27, 2006)

petergaryr said:


> So far the only thing I noticed is that my 771 problem on the one OTA I had problems with pre-115 that 115 fixed, is nowbroken again with 119. This is WAWS 30-1 in Jacksonville. Stations comes in fine OTA with the Sony KDF-50E2000. Same antenna is going into HR20 and it can't lock.


I think the problem is with WAWS not the HR20. I have problem with both reception on HR20 and MYHD card.

Dick


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

http://chat.dbstalk.com


n3ntj said:


> Where do I find chat?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

After an hour of checking virtually everything I could think of...old recordings, new recordings, scheduler...trickplays, OTA, audio, menus, guide, etc....0 problems. 

If I wake up tomorrow and all is the same (incl. no reboots, lockups, etc.)...I'd have to give 119 an "A" for a grade.


----------



## dkgator (Jan 10, 2006)

I am getting pixilization on the HDs and some SDs with 119. I had it with 115 as well. If I put my H10-250 in its place, no problems. OTAs appear to be working properly, but time will tell.


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

Chat's working good. chat.dbstalk.com

Tried trickplay on newly recorded (0x119) MPEG4 and no spontaneous reboot.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

Forced 119 a few minutes ago. Scrolling thru the guide is MUCH faster. The issue that I was having with one of my OTA channels having good signal strength but showing a blank screen (no 771) is gone. It tuines just fine now. This realease looks very promising!

Thanks Earl and the DirecTV team!

Mark


----------



## ironman (Jul 31, 2006)

Several reboots while watching Saints game(recorded - MPEG4 - 115 - FFx1,2,3 & 30s slip)

Loading 119 now - hope it is better.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

nctengr said:


> That recording was made under 0115. Try trickplay with a new recording made since downloading 0119.


Why should that matter to trick play? Serious question - should be the same bytes on the disk regardless of the version that recorded it, no?

At any rate, things appear solid here w/ previous recordings and trick play functions.


----------



## ironman (Jul 31, 2006)

Is it necessary or recommended to do an RBR after the 119 download/auto-restart?


----------



## Igor (Jan 3, 2005)

ironman said:


> Is it necessary or recommended to do an RBR after the 119 download/auto-restart?


The box is now rebooting twice after the download, this is probably to not require us to do it


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Ran 0x119 through my regular activities; everything nice and speedy like 0x115 and 0 problems so far.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

At east some of the menus have changed. I will have to test further but the Parental Control Options are different now. You now get an option to extend the unlock.

Any other menu or feature changes? This was not noted in the release notes...

- Craig


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Well, ever since Santa, my OTA locals have come in strong albeit unreliable. 3 of the 4 national locals that D* will eventually give us in mpg4 rarely make it through a week without disappearing for hours, days, whatever. Their problems.

When they're up, I get 100's on most.

The only truly reliable station we get OTA [fortunately] is the 1 D* won't give us in mpg4 -- the local PBS station. Always on. Always 100.

All of these are 47 miles away -- LOS with a Silver Sensor sitting on my HR20!

Still running fine. Guide scrolls faster.


----------



## Tiger Tony (Dec 16, 2006)

After loading 0x119. I've been running my HR20 hard trying to find something wrong. Trick plays, OTA , DD sound, recorded playback programs, to do list, record. I'm trying everything. 

All seem fine, I'm even going to turn off the unit tonight with it tuned to a local HD channel. When I do that I always wake up to the BSOD. I'll find out in the morning.

I'm happy!


----------



## ptimmerm (Jan 8, 2007)

Happened to have a spontaneous 30 sec skip reboot just prior to downloading 119. Since being up and running on 119 I have experienced zero problems. Everything seems much faster (guide, menus). I am unable to recreate the reboot problem.

One other thing to note. Prior to 119, whenever I would start playing a recorded show, it would start 30 - 60 seconds into the recording, or more. So far, everything I have played since the upgrade has started at the beginning like it should.

So, as I said.... so far so good. Of course I thought the same about 119 and then those random reboots associated with the 30 sec skip reared their ugly heads.


----------



## Tim Sly (Aug 23, 2006)

Hope 119 fixes the major flaws with 115!
While still on 115 tonight during the Eagles/Saints playoff game it rebooted when I hit the 30 second slip twice, then when if finally rebooted, I tried to FF 4x to get to where I was in the game it rebooted again! Makes you very angry when you miss 15 minutes of a playoff game. This is totally unacceptable. So I forced a reboot to go back to 10b and I didn't know about Elvis 2 but it downloaded 119 and then I checked the forum at the same time. Hopefully this means they will NOT release 115 nationally because of the terrible bugs. *Lets hope 119 fixes the reboot issue cause that is totally unacceptable.* If is doesn't, I am going back to 10b.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Tim Sly said:


> Hope 119 fixes the major flaws with 115!
> While still on 115 tonight during the Eagles/Saints playoff game it rebooted when I hit the 30 second slip twice, then when if finally rebooted, I tried to FF 4x to get to where I was in the game it rebooted again! Makes you very angry when you miss 15 minutes of a playoff game. This is totally unacceptable. So I forced a reboot to go back to 10b and I didn't know about Elvis 2 but it downloaded 119 and then I checked the forum at the same time. Hopefully this means they will NOT release 115 nationally because of the terrible bugs. *Lets hope 119 fixes the reboot issue cause that is totally unacceptable.* If is doesn't, I am going back to 10b.


So far, lots of slip/jumpback/FF/REW have not been a problem for me on MPEG4 with 119. But its still very young.

Cheers and hopes,
Tom


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

So far no 119 problems. Will see how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Hokay, were's the map? The poll? The release party


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Did,t get yhe ox115 but did get the 0119 and still have no problems other than the OTA still not picking up all my locals. Zip 78363 station KIII 3.1 and 3.2 not tunening in or in the guide this was also reported in ox010b. I do get them on my Samsungs built in tuner.


----------



## nikwax (Jan 1, 2007)

loaded 119 right after the Eagles-Saints game, checked my previously vacant OTA channels and now have schedules. No issues so far.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Session closed.

22:44:14 Got new table (0103,129D). Tp21.
7D: SCID=03F1, Version=100C, flag1=0006,flag2=FFFF,id1=013F, id2=0B21
7D: SCID=03EE, Version=1040, flag1=0004,flag2=FFFF,id1=0C84, id2=1132
78: SCID=03EE, Version=010B, flag1=000C,flag2=FFFF,id1=0791, id2=11C2
78: SCID=03EE, Version=0119, flag1=000C,flag2=FFFF,id1=079B, id2=128C
55: SCID=03F0, Version=10E8, flag1=0003,flag2=FFFF,id1=0B0F, id2=0D6F
82: SCID=03F0, Version=1040, flag1=0004,flag2=FFFF,id1=0C80, id2=1135
82: SCID=03ED, Version=104B, flag1=0003,flag2=FFFF,id1=0235, id2=0BE8
22:45:17 Got new table (0103,129E). Tp21.
7D: SCID=03F1, Version=100C, flag1=0006,flag2=FFFF,id1=013F, id2=0B21
7D: SCID=03EE, Version=1040, flag1=0004,flag2=FFFF,id1=0C84, id2=1132
78: SCID=03EE, Version=010B, flag1=000C,flag2=FFFF,id1=0791, id2=11C2
55: SCID=03F0, Version=10E8, flag1=0003,flag2=FFFF,id1=0B0F, id2=0D6F
82: SCID=03F0, Version=1040, flag1=0004,flag2=FFFF,id1=0C80, id2=1135
82: SCID=03ED, Version=104B, flag1=0003,flag2=FFFF,id1=0235, id2=0BE8

010B is back for those who want it .


----------



## jpit (Sep 28, 2006)

Had two automatic reboots while using 119 on a mpeg4 (last nights Law and Order recorded with 115). Happened during 30 second skip at 18 min. and 30 min.


----------



## HardCoder (Dec 15, 2006)

I got 119 on one try. I'm afraid to use the 30 sec skip though.

On 115 I saw one pixellation glitch and a lot of dropped frames. I haven't noticed that yet with 119, but I won't be using it much right away.


----------



## ExUltimateTV (Oct 6, 2006)

Pinky lives in Elvis 2.


----------



## ecdc (Dec 14, 2006)

I missed 1x15 and went straight to 1x19.

The Good: 

Without so much as touching my off-air antenna, signal strength jumped as much as 20% on some channels. Channels that only occasionally popped in are now coming through fine. Excellent!

Not a single problem with 30 second skip, fast-forward, rewind, etc.

The Not-so-good:

I reset my OTA settings and channel 14-1 (KJZZ), which had never come in before, suddenly became channel 99-1. But still no picture of any kind. No 771 error either; just blank screen. But it's also hard to care since it's not an HD broadcast channel.

I'm very pleased with 1x19 thus far.


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

rhweimer said:


> I think the problem is with WAWS not the HR20. I have problem with both reception on HR20 and MYHD card.
> 
> Dick


Let's discuss this more over in the Jacksonville thread on AVSforum:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=321055&page=1&pp=60


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

jpit said:


> Had two automatic reboots while using 119 on a mpeg4 (last nights Law and Order recorded with 115). Happened during 30 second skip at 18 min. and 30 min.


It was found that when people reverted back to 10B that programs recorded with 115 still did the rebot bug. This means that they may still have fixxed that problem with 119 until we hear more from using this feature on 119 recorded programs.


----------



## Whit (Jan 4, 2007)

How do I force Elvis 2 to download today? I have Elvis 1 and it was hanging up badly during FF and rewind of the live Saints game (sat feed), never showed the "R" when I attempted to record the game, later showed 4 recordings of the game on the List, and after more FF and RWD later rebooted itself.
I would like to try Elvis 2, is it the same RBR and number code as last time?


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Ditto...after almost 1 1/2 hours now of testing & playing...this one looks like we're getting really close to having everyone solid...a great national candidate (soon).


Surely you jest. Seems to me problems (trick play spontaneous reboots, captions, etc.) persist for others (and this is just the early returns), but why bother to even report since you have never had a problem? In fact, why do you bother to force a download, since your HR20 has never had a problem? Why not wait for national releases, being that your box is impervious to any issues? In fact, it seems completely illogical to force download a release candidate if your machine has never had a single problem. But hey, with the HR20 you have (the perfect machine), guess it doesn't really matter.


----------



## HolmesCo (Dec 4, 2006)

Whit said:


> How do I force Elvis 2 to download today? I have Elvis 1 and it was hanging up badly during FF and rewind of the live Saints game (sat feed), never showed the "R" when I attempted to record the game, later showed 4 recordings of the game on the List, and after more FF and RWD later rebooted itself.
> I would like to try Elvis 2, is it the same RBR and number code as last time?


Yes tonight, same time 8PM (West Coast time) Hit RBR, on 1st blue screen hit 
0-2-4-6-8 set your remote down, and leave it be. Then generally advised to do anohter rbr after it completes, but someone here said it did that 2nd one for us. Chuckle.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

tstarn said:


> Surely you jest. Seems to me problems (trick play spontaneous reboots, captions, etc.) persist for others (and this is just the early returns), but why bother to even report since you have never had a problem? In fact, why do you bother to force a download, since your HR20 has never had a problem? Why not wait for national releases, being that your box is impervious to any issues? In fact, it seems completely illogical to force download a release candidate if your machine has never had a single problem. But hey, with the HR20 you have (the perfect machine), guess it doesn't really matter.


Per Earl's request, I did not want to muddy up the water of a response to this post in the "issues" thread.

Tstarn - let me make it simple for you and count the reasons:

1) Testing updates helps *everyone*
2) New release candidates have also included *new* and *improved *capabilities
3) New release candidates have the *potential *to introduce new "issues" as well, so it should be checked out
4) It's not about you, it's not about me, it's about *everyone*

Geez....

_By the way, for those of us that stayed up....the first 1 1/2 hours of the chat on results from a large group online testing 119 were *VERY *positive, so I don't know where you're getting your information, but the world is not flat and the sky is not falling._


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

For those that might still have trouble with a recording and trick play: Try to think on what version what is recorded. I would have no doubt that a show recorded under 115 may still have that problem which things recorded pre-115 and now on 119 may be fine. This should be something to note if you report a problem.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Per Earl's request, I did not want to muddy up the water of a response to this post in the "issues" thread.
> 
> Tstarn - let me make it simple for you and count the reasons:
> 
> ...


We'll see. I'd love to be wrong on this one. But it seems a bit premature to be proclaiming all is well for a national release already.


----------



## jbellanca (Sep 1, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> I am very tired with the complete lack of improvement to closed captioning over these last several updates. It's inexcusable. I don't want to hear "they're working on it" any more. Closed captioning isn't a new feature of TV tuners.


Keep this in perspective: These "extra" non-national updates are Release Candidates - Beta's. If you've ever beta tested before, you should know to expect bugs and somewhat frequent updates. If you want a more stable version, DON'T download these and revert back to the national release. It is not fair to judge DirecTV or their programmers on bugs present in a RC/Beta release. These are meant ONLY for people willing to accept the risk of having new bugs and willing to provide feedback.

Thanks.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

jbellanca said:


> Keep this in perspective: These "extra" non-national updates are Release Candidates - Beta's. If you've ever beta tested before, you should know to expect bugs and somewhat frequent updates. If you want a more stable version, DON'T download these and revert back to the national release. It is not fair to judge DirecTV or their programmers on bugs present in a RC/Beta release. These are meant ONLY for people willing to accept the risk of having new bugs and willing to provide feedback.
> 
> Thanks.


Your'e absolutely correct, but with reference to CC, please don't say to go back to a more stable version because there never was any. CC has never been good with the unit. That was what Capmeister was expressing. He didn't say it got worse. He said it hasn't gotten better.


----------



## rysand (Dec 10, 2006)

jpit said:


> Had two automatic reboots while using 119 on a mpeg4 (last nights Law and Order recorded with 115). Happened during 30 second skip at 18 min. and 30 min.


I was able to re-create the 30 second slip reboot issue on a local news (broadcast in HD, to be honest, I'm not sure what defines MPEG-2 or 4) program that was recorded in 115 AFTER I reverted back to 110. Which leads me to believe it was something that rev was doing within the show itself. Once I went back to the older rev, it didn't happen again on any shows recorded under those conditions. I managed to get Elvis 2 on last night at basically the last minute and haven't watched much yet. Today's football games will have to be my testing grounds.

Anybody having the reboot issue with a program that was actually recorded under 119?


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

jbellanca said:


> Keep this in perspective: These "extra" non-national updates are Release Candidates - Beta's. If you've ever beta tested before, you should know to expect bugs and somewhat frequent updates. If you want a more stable version, DON'T download these and revert back to the national release. It is not fair to judge DirecTV or their programmers on bugs present in a RC/Beta release. These are meant ONLY for people willing to accept the risk of having new bugs and willing to provide feedback.
> 
> Thanks.


Excuse me, but closed captioning not working isn't a bug--it's a feature that has never been properly implimented. This is not "pinky" or a reboot we're talking about.

As well, this is not some piece of code that is present in this release, but me complaining that there is NO CHANGE to the CC coding issue in any recent release, national or RC.

I'm not complaining about the stability of the RC code, so I don't, honestly, know what you're talking about.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

tstarn said:


> Surely you jest. Seems to me problems (trick play spontaneous reboots, captions, etc.) persist for others (and this is just the early returns), but why bother to even report since you have never had a problem? In fact, why do you bother to force a download, since your HR20 has never had a problem? Why not wait for national releases, being that your box is impervious to any issues? In fact, it seems completely illogical to force download a release candidate if your machine has never had a single problem. But hey, with the HR20 you have (the perfect machine), guess it doesn't really matter.


This is why I ignored this dude's article from the instant it showed up on the horizon.

Three months after I got my HR20, by the time of the Santa download, the several problems I had with the critter were gone -- OTA was working as well as it could [given an array of incompetent Locals -- and I've continued my participation in this forum since just to be able to download the RC's and report back if they then induced a problem.

"tstarn" was the only person I ever put on "ignore" for persistent whining since I joined dbstalk. I took him off ignore several weeks back. I was wrong.


----------



## Oldsteve (Dec 9, 2006)

Downloaded 0119 last night. Scrolling thru menu's this morning. Called my number to check CID, remote & box froze but program continued. Had to do a RBR to make remote work again. After RBR, caller ID works properly


----------



## deebeeeff (Oct 10, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Please... Issues only.
> 
> If you are having GOOD results... you can put them into the disucussion of 0x119.


Perhaps a renaming of the discussion threads is in order. For future posts you might consider a "Good Issues" thread and a "Bad Issues" thread.


----------



## dkgator (Jan 10, 2006)

I am getting pixilization and 771s on some of the MPEG2 HDs and some MPEG2 SDs with 119 (MPEG4 locals are still a ways off for me). I had it with 115 as well. If I put my H10-250 in its place, no problems. OTAs appear to be working properly, but time will tell.

All of my signal strenghs look good/No problems with non HR20 DVRs in the house.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

DAMN!!!!!!!!! WENT TO THE PANTHER GAME LAST NIGHT AND MISSSED IT.......BUT EXCITED 2 NIGHT WINDOW

funny my 115 has settled down, i worked it hard last night and did fine....tested it for big 24 night...in any event unless this thread says other wise, elvis will sing tonight!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

One thing that is becoming apparent after several release candidates now, as well as other updates....

Since a reboot seems to clear up almost all temporary issues for most folks after a new update of any kind - it seems to be a good practice to do at least one reboot once everything is done.


----------



## weeble (Dec 19, 2006)

Got 0x119 on first try. Everything seems to be working fine except for channel 33-1 which has been missing since the OTA release. 

I finally got my OTA PBS feed which had also been missing since the OTA release.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Session closed.
> 
> 22:44:14 Got new table (0103,129D). Tp21.
> 7D: SCID=03F1, Version=100C, flag1=0006,flag2=FFFF,id1=013F, id2=0B21
> ...


Since no one has asked, I have to assume I'm the only idiot that has no idea what this is. Care to enlighten me?


----------



## Slip Jigs (Oct 20, 2006)

lucky13 said:


> Will be loading Martin after the game. I hadn't had any auto reboots under Elvis or National Santa, but my wife, watching some Elvis recordings while I'm watching the game on my Samsung, told me she had one this evening. Then my college boy told me my daughter had one earlier this week.
> Don't know if this adds anything to the Elvis/Martin discussion, but wife says she was holding down FF when it rebooted. I don't usually keep the button pressed (as that will eventually launch a 15-min jump). So is the button sequence/timing perhaps a culprit?


Yeah, this one should be Martin!


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Folder list of release versions out on some server somewhere? In any event, no one seemed to care as you pointed out.


I'm still curious as to what they are and why he keeps posting them.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

So far so good for "Fat/Vegas" Elvis. Did quite a bit of testing so far and will be doing so again this afternoon during football. Note that I didn't have any issues with 115 either for whatever reason.


----------



## HolmesCo (Dec 4, 2006)

mtnagel said:


> Since no one has asked, I have to assume I'm the only idiot that has no idea what this is. Care to enlighten me?


LOL thank you! Terribly fascinating stuff isn't it? :lol:


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

mtnagel said:


> I'm still curious as to what they are and why he keeps posting them.


They look like lists of what software versions are currently residing on the satellite(s) for pushing to receivers. No, probably not of _general_ interest...though I am interested as to how the info was obtained.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

mtnagel said:


> Since no one has asked, I have to assume I'm the only idiot that has no idea what this is. Care to enlighten me?


Folder list of release versions out on some server somewhere? In any event, no one seemed to care as you pointed out.


mtnagel said:


> I'm still curious as to what they are and why he keeps posting them.





HolmesCo said:


> LOL thank you! Terribly fascinating stuff isn't it? :lol:


Its even more bizarre that this exact same post exists on 2 other message boards I've seen today....and there too...no one seems to know or care what its all about.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Went from 10b to 119. Noticed better speed in changing channels and the freeze ups I was getting with trickplay not showing up in first several hours.

Good start on the new release so far.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Am I right in thinking they punched up the contrast on the guide? seems brighter and crisper today.. or are my eyes just messsed up


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

I’m not sure if this is a new bug or not. When I do a category search for Dolby digital programs the HR20 does not find any programs. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

houskamp said:


> Am I right in thinking they punched up the contrast on the guide? seems brighter and crisper today.. or are my eyes just messsed up


HD looked a little brighter to me too...


----------



## dcbag (Oct 1, 2006)

Well is this a pain. not working for me. Have gone through the process twice now to download 119 and I keep getting (010B)


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

dcbag said:


> Well is this a pain. not working for me. Have gone through the process twice now to download 119 and I keep getting (010B)


read the times in earls post...


----------



## oldguy1 (Aug 22, 2006)

Hutchinshouse said:


> I'm not sure if this is a new bug or not. When I do a category search for Dolby digital programs the HR20 does not find any programs. Anyone else have this problem?


Try searching for surround sound.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> One thing that is becoming apparent after several release candidates now, as well as other updates....
> 
> Since a reboot seems to clear up almost all temporary issues for most folks after a new update of any kind - it seems to be a good practice to do at least one reboot once everything is done.


That is just what I do now when I update. Do a reboot after the download and it seems to help. In fact I found it had to be done to make it work better.

Another thing I tried last night was to download the software and do a full reboot with a format. Wanted to see if I have less problems than others when doing it this way and not just the standard reboot.

I even did a reboot with format before I download the software. I wondered if it would force a download of the new 119 software with the format but it didn't. Good to know you don't lose the software version you are on with a format. So this way I have a format before I downloaded 119 and one after. If that doesn't give a clean load nothing will.


----------



## dcbag (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks for info. My big mistake, I was reading it as AM. Now hope I don't forget tonignt.


----------



## baimo (Sep 8, 2006)

*Got caller ID To Work!!!*

My phione line for the upsatairs Hr20 was connected off my alarm system and just could not get enough signal. My H20 off the same line works perfectly and so did the hr20 up until aprox 3 releases ago.
Anyway, I connected from a different line and voila! Caller ID Works perfectly. As far as I am concerned problem fixed.


----------



## HolmesCo (Dec 4, 2006)

Am I right that if 119 isn't working out for you , that the fallback would be to 10B, NOT 115 which I have now? I am figuring on 119 tonight, just wondering what the escape route is, if needed, which seems doubtful. Sounds generally like its pretty good release.


----------



## travelswiss (Oct 24, 2006)

carl6 said:


> I'm getting KOMO just fine. However I lost channel 11. What I found was the tuner sensitivity definately changed. A little re-aiming of my antenna brought it back in. The HR20 seems to be either (a) somewhat less sensitive to signal level or (b) somewhat more sensitive to multipath than the ATSC tuner in my TV.
> 
> I did not go back through OTA setup though. Will probably try that later today.
> 
> Carl


It was mighty cold on my ladder, but a very small tweak, and I now get 4.1 as well as 5,7,11, & 13.1.

Now I just need the HDMI issue fixed...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

HolmesCo said:


> Am I right that if 119 isn't working out for you , that the fallback would be to 10B, NOT 115 which I have now? I am figuring on 119 tonight, just wondering what the escape route is, if needed, which seems doubtful. Sounds generally like its pretty good release.


Yes 10b is the fallback. 119 seems to be one of the best to date (so far).


----------



## rsonnens (Nov 8, 2006)

WHOOPS I THOUGHT THIS IS THE 115 Thread!... This was all on 115 not 119.
-------------------------------------------------------------
OK... Things were fine for a few weeks for me until last night when I had a few problems:

(1) I brought my machine out of sleep mode, and was not able to watch either liveTV or any recordings. Just got the black screen (HR20 menus worked AOK and were visible.) Rebooted and everything was fine, even on recordings. BTW, I miss that when rebooting on my TIVO units that early on I could skip and watch recordings before the sat scan completed, it made a reboot less painful---and of course it remembered the guide data as well. 

(2) On ABC the audio and video was hugely out of synch when watching "the terminal". Early on I saw a 'video breakup' and it was after that that I noticed the issue. The only thing that fixed it was changing the channel, and then changing it back.

(3) On the same show, later, after a commercial the DD audio out to my AVR from the TOS link stopped. However HDMI audio out of the TV seemed to work. Changed channels and changed it back and it worked again.


----------



## HolmesCo (Dec 4, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Yes 10b is the fallback. 119 seems to be one of the best to date (so far).


great thnks. I think it will be fine too, looking forward to it. Will make the plunge. I only had 2 reboots on 115, first one was just mins after it loaded, 2nd one was next morning, but none since. So I s/b fine. Seem to have very few problems, thanks to fate or whatever or whoever.


----------



## S. DiThomas (Oct 8, 2006)

deebeeeff said:


> Upon turning on this AM, no picture or sound on any channels except one. RBR solved this.
> Also, since 119 it appears to me that channel changes are slower. All my video settings are the same as before.


I didn't get to update last night - missed the window. But my Component box was locked hard this AM when I awoke - frozen on TBS with one image (box off) turned on output frozen non-responsive and brigt center light circle. (Yes I know its an 0x115 issue but thought the same issue or signal sent out last night on this channel might be affecting both releases.

Given the present reports I may hold off on DL of 0x119 too. Dosen't seem to fix the BSODs or lock ups.


----------



## hitdog042 (Dec 7, 2006)

Got a dumb question. What is trickplay?


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

hitdog042 said:


> Got a dumb question. What is trickplay?


Hi and :welcome_s to the Forum. Trick play are all the playback functions; like fast forward, rewind, pause, slo mo, etc.

Hope that helps.


----------



## ericp (Oct 4, 2006)

I only had one spontaneous reboot with 10b and one unviewable recording with 115.

But, with 119, my NBC (15-1) no longer comes in OTA. The reception was previously around 95% and is now "not acquired."

I redid the antenna setup, but it didn't help.

All my other OTAs are solid, including another local in the same direction.


----------



## hitdog042 (Dec 7, 2006)

Vinny said:


> Hi and :welcome_s to the Forum. Trick play are all the playback functions; like fast forward, rewind, pause, slo mo, etc.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Gotcha. This forum is great. About a million times better than highdefforum.com.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm hopeful for this version also. Problem is, the stuff I recorded with 115 is pretty much useless due to the keep or delete bug. Never had the reboot problem though.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

tfederov said:


> I'm hopeful for this version also. Problem is, the stuff I recorded with 115 is pretty much useless due to the keep or delete bug. Never had the reboot problem though.


Same here. The keep or delete bug is by far the biggest issue I have with the HR20. If they have solved this, it becomes a viable option as a primary DVR for me.


----------



## namja (Jan 8, 2007)

Vinny said:


> Hi and :welcome_s to the Forum. Trick play are all the playback functions; like fast forward, rewind, pause, slo mo, etc.
> 
> Hope that helps.


I got a dumb question too. Who came up with the term trickplay? FF doesn't seem that tricky.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

ericp said:


> I only had one spontaneous reboot with 10b and one unviewable recording with 115.
> 
> But, with 119, my NBC (15-1) no longer comes in OTA. The reception was previously around 95% and is now "not acquired."
> 
> ...


Is it possible your NBC affiliate is having problems? Can you get it via your TV tuner (if you have one)?


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

namja said:


> I got a dumb question too. Who came up with the term trickplay? FF doesn't seem that tricky.


I don't have a clue who came up with the label; but its a label for all the play functions, not just FF.


----------



## jobes (Nov 17, 2005)

namja said:


> I got a dumb question too. Who came up with the term trickplay? FF doesn't seem that tricky.


Oh on this box it sure is.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

houskamp said:


> Am I right in thinking they punched up the contrast on the guide? seems brighter and crisper today.. or are my eyes just messsed up


I noticed this as well.

- Craig


----------



## Drewg5 (Dec 15, 2006)

Download went good, but only one reboot upon setup of 0x119. Looks like pinkey is gone on my trick play. PQ appers better in SD and HD after being on 0x010b


----------



## KSteiner (May 18, 2006)

No issues found for me yet either....119 looks pretty good...let see what happens when it starts recording all the stuff in my To-Do's...


----------



## ericp (Oct 4, 2006)

bwaldron said:


> Is it possible your NBC affiliate is having problems? Can you get it via your TV tuner (if you have one)?


Yeah, I guess it's possible that it crapped out overnight. I'll check it out, but not until after the Bears game!

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

hitdog042 said:


> Got a dumb question. What is trickplay?


Unfortunately we constantly use jargon you will never find in the manual. So it can make it impossible for a new user to even know what we are talking about. You get frustrated and bored and never come back.

Trick Play is really Cruise Controls. It is not even that much more to type. We are just stuck in the old world.

We talk about the Slip button but you don't have one. It is the Advance button.

The _Undocumented Tips & Tricks_ lists the old term and jargon for each feature. The _TiVo Users Survival Guide_ has more details.

The Acronyms has a lot of help as well.

At times, it may seem that someone is talking in code just to keep you from knowing the secrets. Or to show how smart they are. I don't think that is true in most cases.

- Craig


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Folder list of release versions out on some server somewhere? In any event, no one seemed to care as you pointed out.
> 
> Its even more bizarre that this exact same post exists on 2 other message boards I've seen today....and there too...no one seems to know or care what its all about.


It's like the twilight zone 

Still no answer from P Smith (or Earl) as he seemed to know too


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

I think Tivo coined the words "trick play" about 7 years ago.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Folder list of release versions out on some server somewhere? In any event, no one seemed to care as you pointed out.
> 
> Its even more bizarre that this exact same post exists on 2 other message boards I've seen today....and there too...no one seems to know or care what its all about.


I care! I find it very interesting. From P Smiths other posts, I presume this is a list of the different versions of software in the stream.

I'm also am very interested in how he gets them!

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Yes 10b is the fallback. 119 seems to be one of the best to date (so far).


hdtvfan; missed 119 last night will download tonight and am curious, what are the improvements over 115?

has anyone seen a spontaneous reboot under 119?

and most importantly, is earl at the game?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

mtnagel said:


> It's like the twilight zone
> 
> Still no answer from P Smith (or Earl) as he seemed to know too


Watching the game, I'm guessing


----------



## tjboyd (Oct 5, 2006)

> has anyone seen a spontaneous reboot under 119?


None yet here... X119 appears to be real solid.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

tibber said:


> Watching the game, I'm guessing


He's got a DVR for crying out loud. Record it and watch it time-shifted without commercials (like I am)


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

tjboyd said:


> > [/Qhas anyone seen a spontaneous reboot under 119?
> > UOTE]
> > None yet here... X119 appears to be real solid.
> 
> ...


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

tjboyd said:


> > [/Qhas anyone seen a spontaneous reboot under 119?
> > UOTE]
> > None yet here... X119 appears to be real solid.
> 
> ...


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

mtnagel said:


> He's got a DVR for crying out loud. Record it and watch it time-shifted without commercials (like I am)


hes not at the game?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

mtnagel said:


> He's got a DVR for crying out loud. Record it and watch it time-shifted without commercials (like I am)


When the Packers are playing, I've tried but I can not DVR that experience, it has to be live.

And who knows, he might be at the game--if he could get tix!

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I solved one of my 771 problems from also night. The local NBC HD station's PSIP signal bit the dust last night (just a weird coincident!); I called them today to ask them to reboot the PSIP system. It now works and can get 8.1 and 8.2 again via HR20.

New problem.. I also get 771 on my OTA channel 15 (WLYH 15.1). The signal strength on the HR20 is less than 20% (and of course won't display it), although the signal directly to my TV's HDTV tuner is 55% and looks fine.

I thought this 119 was supposed to fix or improve the HR20's OTA tuner. My OTA tuner got much worse with this update.

Anyone else lose OTA channels with this update?


----------



## I.M. Nobody (Aug 25, 2006)

Was watching a recorded program with 119 went to use FF started to loop and audio came on and off . I guess you could call this stuttering. 
Not to happy. I don't want this thing to mess up tonight. There are to many programs that I have to Record.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

tibber said:


> I care! I find it very interesting. From P Smiths other posts, I presume this is a list of the different versions of software in the stream.
> 
> I'm also am very interested in how he gets them!
> 
> ...


I'm interested how he collects the data as well (probably some meter of sorts). I'm not sure how it is very useful, though as we received relevant information from Earl before P Smith.


----------



## HardCoder (Dec 15, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> I think Tivo coined the words "trick play" about 7 years ago.


"Trick Play" used to be a registered trademark of TiVo. It has been abandoned.

TrickPlay(TM) (too lazy to type the trademark symbol) appears in TiVo documentation, but a trademark search at the USPTO doesn't show anything. Maybe it is pending registration, or maybe TiVo will never register it. (TM) itself has almost no legal significance other than as an indication that a name has been used in trade, which is necessary to register it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Folder list of release versions out on some server somewhere? In any event, no one seemed to care as you pointed out.


I wasn't at the game... but I am not able to spend much time up here today.

He monitors the data stream, and has some equipment where he can decipher some of the data in the stream.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 22, 2006)

Regarding trickplay, I believe the term refers to pause/rewind/ff/play of live TV buffers. But people are now using it for prerecorded stuff too.

Doing a search I found the following glossary page for it:

http://www.garysargent.co.uk/tivo/glossary/trickplay.htm


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I wasn't at the game... but I am not able to spend much time up here today.
> 
> He monitors the data stream, and has some equipment where he can decipher some of the data in the stream.


coming down to my neighborhood if they make the superbowL? have opneings at my poker game :hurah:

Seriously Earl, missed last night was at panthers hockey game, will you have chat room open at 11est for issues? Cant wait!!!!


----------



## redrocker (Jan 3, 2007)

no dropout with 010b


----------



## HardCoder (Dec 15, 2006)

Cyrus said:


> Regarding trickplay, I believe the term refers to pause/rewind/ff/play of live TV buffers. But people are now using it for prerecorded stuff too.


I think that originally it may have been an allusion to/pun on "trick play," as in football, as in something you might do with your TiVo while watching football. I wasn't an original TiVo owner, though, so I don't know that for sure. Using the term "instant replay" for the live TV functions wouldn't have been as useful, because for one it most likely couldn't have been trademarked.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Aha, sliped on tp21:
> 20:02:15 Got new table (0103,129C). Tp21.
> 7D: SCID=03F1, Version=100C, flag1=0006,flag2=FFFF,id1=013F, id2=0B21
> 7D: SCID=03EE, Version=1040, flag1=0004,flag2=FFFF,id1=0C84, id2=1132
> ...


Just curious, what are you using to get this info from the stream and how?


----------



## ptimmerm (Jan 8, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, anyone know how DTV decides to declare a given release a success, therefore available for national release?

Just curious if we know what their crteria for success is.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

ptimmerm said:


> Just out of curiosity, anyone know how DTV decides to declare a given release a success, therefore available for national release?
> 
> Just curious if we know what their crteria for success is.


From what Earl has said, on Monday/Tuesday they review the results from the internal beta testers over the weekend. I presume they are also adding the test results from the discussions held here.

Beyond that, I don't know if there is a scorecard built, or a vote taken by a committee or if they flip a coin (which i kinda doubt...)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I'd say if there is no spontaneous reboot problem over the weekend then a limited rollout will happen this week and a national rollout the following week. Just idle speculation based on previous releases. 0x115 was good minus the spontaneous reboots.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

mtnagel & RunnerFL said:


> Just curious, what are you using to get this info from the stream and how?


Easy .
Decent PC ( check requirements for TSreaderLite at www.coolstf.com ), the SW - TSReader[Lite], a PCI card like TH1020A, signal from 101W and a *lot *of free time for the hobby: researching stream/packets/segments/etc and writing own DLL and EXE.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Easy .
> Decent PC ( check requirements for TSreaderLite at www.coolstf.com ), the SW - TSReader[Lite], a PCI card like TH1020A, signal from 101W and a *lot *of free time for the hobby: researching stream/packets/segments/etc and writing own DLL and EXE.


Hey! I asked first! 

So what do you get out of doing it?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Fun . And a tongue-in-cheek for my wife.


----------



## tallfred (Oct 3, 2006)

Still getting the audio stutter on the MPG4 stations. OTA reception is better. Have not had any problem with trick play reboots. Did not get the first Elvis so can not compare the to first Elvis release. But is a big jump from the Santa release.

Tall Fred


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

Drewg5 said:


> Download went good, but only one reboot upon setup of 0x119. Looks like pinkey is gone on my trick play. PQ appers better in SD and HD after being on 0x010b


Saw pinky today on 119. So far not one problem with 119. Fast ff and rev the heck out of the trick play and no problems yet. This is on shows recorded with 119.


----------



## mrshermanoaks (Aug 27, 2006)

Has anyone noticed dropped or doubled remote commands since 115? 

I thought it was just random until I saw it with both the stock remote and my new Harmony 890. Select, channel numbers, etc... Am seeing them respond twice very often after just pressing once.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

mrshermanoaks said:


> Has anyone noticed dropped or doubled remote commands since 115?
> 
> I thought it was just random until I saw it with both the stock remote and my new Harmony 890. Select, channel numbers, etc... Am seeing them respond twice very often after just pressing once.


Yes that is one problem I noticed too. I thought it was just my fingers on the remote at times. Sometimes I hit the buttons to move up or down in the guide and it is like I hit it twice. Also happens when I hit the number buttons to go to a channel too. I get two numbers sometimes and enter the wrong channel. Seen this in 115 and 119.


----------



## S. DiThomas (Oct 8, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> I have 0x119.
> 
> - Craig


So what's the general verdict?

More pros than cons? More cons than pros?

8pm PST is comming fast....


----------



## ZELLIS (Jan 5, 2007)

i just tried to download 119, 10 min ago time was 7:50 CST central time, my version was 115. when i did the code, it downloaded 10B again? why? i had to let it do its thing, and wonc it was up and running again, i tried to download again. same deal 10b?

did the window close? the earls post states 2 windows, one saterday one sunday???

help please. im a little PO because 115 was working a lot better for me and now im slaped back to 10B.

thanks.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

ZELLIS said:


> i just tried to download 119, 10 min ago time was 7:50 CST central time, my version was 115. when i did the code, it downloaded 10B again? why? i had to let it do its thing, and wonc it was up and running again, i tried to download again. same deal 10b?
> 
> did the window close? the earls post states 2 windows, one saterday one sunday???
> 
> ...


start at 10pm CST to 1230 CST


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Zellis, you are a bit early. 11pm est, 10pm cst, 9pm mst, and 8pm pst.


----------



## ZELLIS (Jan 5, 2007)

i guess i was a little Zellis..... i read the time zones wrong... i was getting a bit woried i mesed it up. Thanks for pointing out the obivious :nono:


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

ZELLIS said:


> i guess i was a little Zellis..... i read the time zones wrong... i was getting a bit woried i mesed it up. Thanks for pointing out the obivious :nono:


Is ok, i've lived in all the CONUS time zones (including Indiana and Arizona) and I still get it wrong.

(and come back to the chat group if you want. I didn't mean to scare you off with my terrible humor.  )

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## ZELLIS (Jan 5, 2007)

thanks 8)

you didnt scare me off, i thought i was in the wrong chat, because you brought up dish network, and you know... thought i was in disk network chat for about 10 sec.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

ZELLIS said:


> i guess i was a little Zellis..... i read the time zones wrong... i was getting a bit woried i mesed it up. Thanks for pointing out the obivious :nono:


a little over zellis:lol: im in your shoes, fairly staable 115, but am biding time till 11am est and willtaqke the plunge. I had early spontaneuos reboot issues, but it has calmed down and very stable. just watched 24 from behind and recorded grease. nevertheless zellis, i wll be forcing download right with ya in 45 minutes!


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

BTW, any issues where people finding 119 LESS stael than 115?


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

n3ntj said:


> I solved one of my 771 problems from also night. The local NBC HD station's PSIP signal bit the dust last night (just a weird coincident!); I called them today to ask them to reboot the PSIP system. It now works and can get 8.1 and 8.2 again via HR20.
> 
> New problem.. I also get 771 on my OTA channel 15 (WLYH 15.1). The signal strength on the HR20 is less than 20% (and of course won't display it), although the signal directly to my TV's HDTV tuner is 55% and looks fine.
> 
> ...


If you get 55% on your TV's built-in tuner then it is not surprising you can't get a lock on the HR20. The Hr20 tuners are not as good as the ones in many TVs, and the Hr20 has two tuners which are driven by a splitter so each tuner gets less than 50% of the signal. 55 is a very marginal signal to begin with. 
You either need a better antenna or a preamp/line amp to overcome the effects of the split.


----------



## mrshermanoaks (Aug 27, 2006)

bret4 said:


> Yes that is one problem I noticed too. I thought it was just my fingers on the remote at times. Sometimes I hit the buttons to move up or down in the guide and it is like I hit it twice. Also happens when I hit the number buttons to go to a channel too. I get two numbers sometimes and enter the wrong channel. Seen this in 115 and 119.


OK, good, glad I'm not the only one seeing this. Too bad it's still in 119... ugh.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

OK, the window should be open... is anyone downloading now?

To answer my own question, at 8:03 Pacific Time, I am>

Edit 2: 66% at 8:07
Edit 3: Holding at 97% at 8:11
Edit 4: On the second reboot at 8:14.
Edit 5: Receiving Satellite Info at 8:16


----------



## carltonsisk (Nov 19, 2006)

lamontcranston said:


> OK, the window should be open... is anyone downloading now?


Downloading now...


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

lamontcranston said:


> OK, the window should be open... is anyone downloading now?


I'm waiting for someone's confirmation. I don't want to go back to 10b.

OK.....I'm downloading 119.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Vinny said:


> I'm waiting for someone's confirmation. I don't want to go back to 10b.


Confirmed: New software found (0119)


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Downloaded, rebooted and now "Almost there. A few more seconds please ..."


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

r we to reboot right after downloAD? im 90%


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

jheda said:


> r we to reboot right after downloAD? im 90%


it reboots up to two times on its own during the startup. you should be good.


----------



## kaylward (Sep 3, 2006)

munangst said:


> It doesn't say in the release notes, but do we know if this release fixes the "spontaneous reboot during trickplay" bug?


I sure hope so. That's one annoying new "feature."


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

tibber said:


> it reboots up to two times on its own during the startup. you should be good.


thx!


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

Thank you D* and Earl! Been busy and just found out about the windows. Will download soon.


----------



## hitdog042 (Dec 7, 2006)

Got in in Columbus, but good met bad.

Good: my signal is solid on 6-1, 6-2, and 51-1 (all trouble spots previously)

The bad: For some reason, I get 771 on 28-2 (tube music) and 34-1 (PBS), 2 channels that I previously received just fine with 10B.

Not sure why, I think that's odd to actually lose channels and gain channels in the same update.


----------



## EJB (Sep 15, 2006)

I had downloaded Elivis 1 on Night 1 and never had any of the problems mentioned with that version. I downloaded Elivis 2 on Night 1 and just saw my first problem. Not sure if it is related to this version or just an ongoing issue with the HR20.

We taped 24 tonight when it played at 7:00pm local time here in Houston. Taped it on local channel 26 in HD via the DirectTv local channels, not OTA (although I do have OTA configured and turned on). Once we got the kids to bed around 8:40pm we started to watch it from List. Audio was out of sync by about a second. We were still recording 24 on one tuner and Mythbusters on the other, so I could not change channels to see if that would fix the audio. I exited list and went back in several times with no luck. The out of sync got worse (maybe off by 3 seconds). I finally went back to the live buffer (audio was fine there) and used the quick rewind button to go back to the beginning of the buffer. The audio was fine there, but the first 15 minutes of the show had already rolled out of the buffer. I then went back to list, tried to play it from there again, and all was fine. Audio was good from list from that point on.

So .. is this a problem with Elvis 2 or just an issue with the HR20 trying to record 2 things while watching something from list? First time I have ever tried recording 2 programs and watching a 3rd from list. 

For details .. I am using component connections (not HMDI) and an old home theatre systems. The home theatre systems is using the audio out from the TV (red and white), not a direct connection from the HR20. The only other audio sync problems I have ever seen with the HR20 were on ESPN HD (72 and 73) while watching live. Never any of the other channels.

As a side question ... when forwarding through the commercials, I typically key up a couple of 30 second slips and then press the quick rewind button once when I see the show come back on. This usually worked pretty good and would put be back a second or two before the show came on. With Elvis 2, hitting the quick rewind to come out of the 30 second slip moves me forward a few seconds past when I hit the button past what was showing on the screen. I had to starting using Play to come out of the slip to hit it closer.

Thanks!

ejb


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

hitdog042 said:


> Got in in Columbus, but good met bad.
> 
> Good: my signal is solid on 6-1, 6-2, and 51-1 (all trouble spots previously)
> 
> ...


Run your OTA setup again to see if that fixes it, others have had similar problems.


----------



## S. DiThomas (Oct 8, 2006)

Downloaded - looks good so far. Will try pre-recorded shows and see how they work. Guide is infinately faster, menus are slower though vs pre 0x115 SW.

We will see if it is locked up tomorrow in the AM...


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Well, channel changing is quicker for me and things seem fine so far. I hope they get the keep/delete bug worked out. It showed up for me in Elvis 1 and cost me the Saints game yesterday - but I had watched the game, just wanted to test recording OTA with a 30 minute extension....


----------



## MrCuda74 (Feb 26, 2006)

Downloading 119 now. Hope it is better than 115. I stated all was well on my last post with 115 but since then I have had the FF reboot several times. Cost me about 5 minutes of 24 tonight. OTA still seems better on 115 than previous version as I haven't had hardly any pixelation or audio skips. For me 115 has performed the best of any versions since I acquired the HR20 this summer. Hopefully 119 will be at least as good and better.


----------



## hitdog042 (Dec 7, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Run your OTA setup again to see if that fixes it, others have had similar problems.


Ran setup again, same issue. Oh well. Guess I can't complain for testing a beta release.

I don't watch those channels anyway.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

n3ntj said:


> I solved one of my 771 problems from also night. The local NBC HD station's PSIP signal bit the dust last night (just a weird coincident!); I called them today to ask them to reboot the PSIP system. It now works and can get 8.1 and 8.2 again via HR20.


Running late, but what's PSIP?


----------



## ZELLIS (Jan 5, 2007)

OK..119 has been downloaded and flashed! everything seems to work OK so far, all my channels are there and the guide comes up OK and the setup screen. a few people have said that the channel change is allot faster.... I NEED to POINT this out! and clarify (in my opinion) although the time it takes for me to push the button on the remote and see the station logo and channel information change has increased a bit, IT IS STILL NOT FAST! it should not take a few seconds for that information to come up and then wait longer for the picture to come up! this is my pet peeve! when the command is issued, the code should execute and bam! the next channel is displayed. OK... now that i got that out of my system.. i also set the dvr to record "in the womb" on national geographic channel. it did automatically start recording, but ill see how the playback is tomorrow. no recording problems so far (with 10B and 115)


----------



## dechief4 (Sep 14, 2006)

Downloaded 'Elvis 2' at 21:05 MT. Caller ID does not work on my HR-20 with this release. Caller ID functioned very well until release 0xFA and has not functioned since. All my phones, as well as the other two non-dvr satelite receivers, process caller ID properly (as did my HR-20 prior to 0xFA). 
Symptoms are random, but fall into two general categories: 1) no information at all about the call (nothing appears on the screen or in the log) or 2) the 'you must activate caller ID' message.

I have standard POTS service and I have not changed any physical connections with my setup since it was first installed.


----------



## mattfro (Dec 17, 2006)

Loaded 119 last night, still get 771 occassionally on HD locals, then after a few seconds the channel kicks in.

Tried to used the manual scheduler on an HD local and got a Cancelled Recording due to unexpectected error. (14) 

Any ideas?


----------



## ktabel01 (Aug 19, 2006)

Got it tonight. Really noticed no difference in OTA reception. As it stands now, this receiver is just a poor OTA receiver in my situation. Otherwise box is very stable in almost all other functions, but the tuners for OTA to this date work very poorly for me.

Now with some more attention, it would seem the OTA sensitivity is even worse. 32-1 and 9-1 are nearly impossible to get at this moment with low signal strenghts, despite near 80-90% strength via the TV tuner. Kinda worried about this release at the moment, at least regarding OTA


----------



## dcbag (Oct 1, 2006)

Just downloaded 119, when I delete 1 program, it also deleted 3 other programs I had not watched. No improvement at all in OTA, still does not even show in guide all the stations my H20-100 does. I see no improvement picture quality, if the guide is any faster, it can't be much.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

My OTA had been really good for 10b with the exception of 2-1. I guess no one gets 2-1 in chicago via HR20's OTA. When I plug my antenna to my TV, everything is awesome. And was with version 10b for the most part. Now with 119 I am getting drasticly reduced signals via OTA where before they were fine. Now I get no signal on 9-1 where it is pegged on my TV and was 85% with version 10b. I guess I will go back to 10b after the window closes. 

The drastic reduction in OTA performance versous 10b is enough of a reason for me...


----------



## DaHound (Nov 20, 2006)

dcbag said:


> Just downloaded 119, when I delete 1 program, it also deleted 3 other programs I had not watched. No improvement at all in OTA, still does not even show in guide all the stations my H20-100 does. I see no improvement picture quality, if the guide is any faster, it can't be much.


How did you delete the program. Pressing minus sign 2 times, or using delete option on the menu?


----------



## kblair (Aug 20, 2006)

*A basic observation.* I have been following the HR20 on this board for 3+ mo's.
I got mine and installed it myself Christmas. No Santa didn't bring it. Since day one I haven't had any of the problems, other than pinky and caller ID, that are posted here. I don't have OTA here but do have MPEG4 locals. SO..
1. I can say that the basic design of the software will work on the HR20 without problems.
2. The problems are caused by differences in receivers(ie manufacturing inconsistances) and or signal quality.
3. As long as DTV keeps working with the software trying to get all receivers to work some others will stop working correctly. I sure hope mine doesn't.

Thanks Earl for the great work you do here.


----------



## lazy r people 2 (Jan 15, 2007)

My download has been stuck on "1% complete" for about 30 minutes. Obviously I don't want to restart. Any ideas?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

kblair said:


> *A basic observation.* I have been following the HR20 on this board for 3+ mo's.
> I got mine and installed it myself Christmas. No Santa didn't bring it. Since day one I haven't had any of the problems, other than pinky and caller ID, that are posted here. I don't have OTA here but do have MPEG4 locals. SO..
> 1. I can say that the basic design of the software will work on the HR20 without problems.
> 2. The problems are caused by differences in receivers(ie manufacturing inconsistances) and or signal quality.
> ...


Good start, but I suggest you also consider just how different users interact with the HR20.

And for #3, can I suggest a "may" stop working correctly. I'd like to hope that no more people have to go thru the problems I've experienced, thankfully a long time ago.

And, it sure seems that the hardware is solid. Yes, some true manufacturing flaws (perhaps more than PACE would like), but overall solid.

Glad you posted, keep it up. And may your HR20(s) always record, playback, and look good on screen.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## mdavis (Jan 15, 2007)

I started the download at 10:39PM PST...Silly me...

Looks like the S/W got cut off in the middle, as it switched to 0x10B (had 0x115, so I've now gone backward!) midway through the process...

Thought I would post to prevent others from trying, in case you are a few minutes late like myself...

-mark


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

gcisko said:


> My OTA had been really good for 10b with the exception of 2-1. I guess no one gets 2-1 in chicago via HR20's OTA. When I plug my antenna to my TV, everything is awesome. And was with version 10b for the most part. Now with 119 I am getting drasticly reduced signals via OTA where before they were fine. Now I get no signal on 9-1 where it is pegged on my TV and was 85% with version 10b. I guess I will go back to 10b after the window closes.
> 
> The drastic reduction in OTA performance versous 10b is enough of a reason for me...


I just got 119 and went back to check strength of my OTA channels. All at the same levels they were this afternoon on 115.


----------



## S. DiThomas (Oct 8, 2006)

Ok, played with recordings and HD/non HD channels with recordings from 0x115 and 0x10b. So far no issues.

Trick play works fine - new glitch though, instead of pink I am seeing a black out on the FF/RW speed icon then after a second or two pinky is back with the correct direction and speed.

Guide screen change is about 2x as fast vs pre 0x1xx series. Nice improvement.

Picture looks the same to me.

I counted three reboots during setup - am I the only one.

Menu operation is slower, information in setup loads more slowly also.

In My Playlist - had three tonight show episodes watched one, deleted it, did not show deleted in menu or HD space, then started 2nd came back and 1st we deleted with space change. Deleted second and it was gone right away and HD space changed right away. Odd.

On HD playback of pre-recorded tonight shows from Wed and Thursday last week saw a few black screen (sound kept working) dropouts (2 or so each recording about 40 minutes in). Not sure if feed or box issues - but this is consisent on my post Ox10b recordings off of MPEG2 NBC channel 83 and on most tonight show recordings since updates through 0x115 and 0x119 (playing back 0x115 recordings). 

Knocking on wood... :roundandr


----------



## HardCoder (Dec 15, 2006)

While watching local channels (from satellite) live, Desperate Housewives in particular, I had a bunch of audio dropouts, fractions of a seconds long, every second or three. Also some dropped frames. Pausing and playing the recorded version fixed it. This never happened before 115 (and 119) with me. I've had audio "snaps" before but not glitches of silence. Maybe the s/w "fixes" the incredibly annoying (and loud) snaps by replacing them with somewhat annoying dropouts.

Rewind (1) doesn't reliably rewind. It sticks and/or pauses and keeps going. Forward/reverse trick play in general is not smooth. This is nothing new, same as always.

The interface isn't exactly blazing fast. I have about 10% disk free and a pretty long todo list, usually 100+. I don't notice any change in speed. I really don't want to do a reset all and reformat and have to reprogram everything _again_.

I had at least one recording canceled midway through on its own. I didn't do it ....

History shows a lot of missed recordings. That may just be me having something out of place in the prioritizer.

I don't know what's with the MPEG-4 on this release but it's worse than before. It'd be one thing if there were glitches with OTA MPEG-2 but seeing as how this is coming from D*'s own satellites, ....

I haven't had any unexpected reboots or hangs or won't-plays but I've only watched 5-6 programs so far. It's embarrassing to say it was that many....

I just RBRed again. Dunno if it will make any difference.

Anyway I hope D* keeps trying. *shrug*


----------



## bobojay (Jan 26, 2004)

Just downloaded 119. Came from 115. Download seemed to take much longer than previous versions. After the download finished and the receiver was back up again, I did a remote restart. More just a precaution than anything.
I believe that the guide is a tiny bit faster than 115. I know it's faster than 10b or previous. My wife even noticed it.
We have watched a couple Mpeg-2 30 minute programs recorded with 115 and all is well so far.

We'll see.........


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

richlife said:


> Running late, but what's PSIP?


Program and System Information Protocol
The Program and System Information Protocol (PSIP) is the glue that holds the digital television (DTV) signal together. PSIP is an important standard of the Advanced Television Systems Committee (ATSC), implementation of which is required by the Federal Communications Commission (FCC) for broadcasters in the U.S.


----------



## Rew452 (Aug 17, 2006)

Earl,

I missed it! Ugh! Any chance we will get another chance??

115 is getting to be a pain for all the same reason in that thread.

Thanks
Wayne


----------



## 19secord (Sep 23, 2006)

tibber said:


> Good start, but I suggest you also consider just how different users interact with the HR20.
> 
> And for #3, can I suggest a "may" stop working correctly. I'd like to hope that no more people have to go thru the problems I've experienced, thankfully a long time ago.
> 
> ...


I'm curious how you can state "hardware is solid" with the variety of problems each user describes. Software is constant on any machine while you will get hardware variance due to different components or component specification not tight enough. I'll give you a simple example, I have to admit my unit has been pretty stable until the latest updates, my problem is during the OTA wizard the unit hangs at guide download at 50%, I've had to reboot the machine to clear this state. If this was strictly a software issue not hardware everyone would have this same problem. I've seen this problem posted twice. I've experienced this issue three times requiring rebooting the machine each time to clear this state.

We do not have a six sigma hardware design by far and with poor software code writing this whole system is a mess. Thank god I have my HR10s that I rely on. One other thing, how do you write code for a device if you do not have constant hardware performance?


----------



## hitdog042 (Dec 7, 2006)

19secord said:


> I'm curious how you can state "hardware is solid" with the variety of problems each user describes. Software is constant on any machine while you will get hardware variance due to different components or component specification not tight enough. I'll give you a simple example, I have to admit my unit has been pretty stable until the latest updates, my problem is during the OTA wizard the unit hangs at guide download at 50%, I've had to reboot the machine to clear this state. If this was strictly a software issue not hardware everyone would have this same problem. I've seen this problem posted twice. I've experienced this issue three times requiring rebooting the machine each time to clear this state.
> 
> We do not have a six sigma hardware design by far and with poor software code writing this whole system is a mess. Thank god I have my HR10s that I rely on. One other thing, how do you write code for a device if you do not have constant hardware performance?


Six Sigma is system availability and does not apply to hardware. Wrong verbiage.

Six Sigma is an availability score on if a system is up. DTV's sigma score is very high, near 100 percent if not at 100 percent.

Hardware falls into quality control, unless hardware on DTV's system end causes an outage. Hardware from a user end is irrelevant to Six Sigma.


----------



## PajamaGuy (Aug 21, 2006)

In My Playlist - is there a way to make my sort preference (Alpha, not date) stick? Everytime I go to the list it's in recorded-date order. 

...and so far I've beat the crap out of both the D* remote & my Harmony, and I can't get 0119 to screw up operationally. There's only 2 things remaining from previous builds:

1. Yep, Pinky shows up now & then (but who cares?)
2. In Houston, Guide=>Local HD - Only OTA HD show up for channels under 40 - No D*LocalHD.

Thanks Earl!! :goodjob:


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Forced 119 last night and turned the HR20 off. It recorded a movie and a show from two different HD channels simultaneously in the middle of the night and seemed to work fine when I turned it on this morning.

I don't know about caller ID yet.


----------



## etavares (Nov 20, 2006)

Installed 119 successfully last night, coming from 0x10b. Definitely improved speed of guide, and haven't had any issues yet iwth Trickplay or reboots. I did RBR after the installation.

This morning i reset the OTA setup successfully. All the major networks had 96-100% signal on both tuners, except Fox (channel 19 in cincinnati). That dropped from about 80-100 down to 50-60 with this version.

Interestingly though, my guide did NOT display my Mpeg2 or Mpeg4 locals from D*. It also didn't let me see info for the OTA channels, not even "Regularly Scheduled Programming". I tried to tune to NBC local, both Mpeg2, 4 and OTA and it told me "Channel not available", even with 100% signal via the signal meter. I checked my channel lineup and all those channels were marked as available.

I was recording SportsCenter in HD at the time.

I'm RBR'ing right now.


----------



## etavares (Nov 20, 2006)

Update: RBR fixes all. All channels, including locals in guide and I can tune to them.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Rew452 said:


> Earl,
> 
> I missed it! Ugh! Any chance we will get another chance??
> 
> ...


Sorry, no... there is not going to be another window for 0x119

All I could suggest is if 0x115 is that bad... that you drop back down to 0x10b


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Had a power outage last night due to the ice storm. Came back on about 7am this morning. The HR20 was humming away recording something when I went down to check on it about an hour ago. Played with it for a while and all seems good (other then the guide data hasn't indexed completely yet).

Just wanted to report that it did good.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Sorry, no... there is not going to be another window for 0x119
> 
> All I could suggest is if 0x115 is that bad... that you drop back down to 0x10b


Earl, and other mods, I'm sure you've noticed that the discussion and issues threads are becoming one and the same again. It's basically 2 issues threads. I know you wanted more bug reports to be in the issues threads. For many though, it's hard to discuss the release without discussing the bugs. Maybe folks need more specific topics to discuss, ie downloading, new release features. (doesn't really apply to this one though)

Anyway, 0x119 been great here so far.


----------



## nikwax (Jan 1, 2007)

hitdog042 said:


> Six Sigma is system availability and does not apply to hardware. Wrong verbiage.
> 
> Six Sigma is an availability score on if a system is up. DTV's sigma score is very high, near 100 percent if not at 100 percent.
> 
> Hardware falls into quality control, unless hardware on DTV's system end causes an outage. Hardware from a user end is irrelevant to Six Sigma.


I disagree, I work at a company that used Six Sigma in manufacturing and I had some training in it. From Wikipedia:

"Six Sigma is a business improvement methodology, originally developed by Motorola to systematically improve processes by eliminating defects.[1] Defects are defined as units that are not members of the intended population. The objective of Six Sigma is to deliver high performance, reliability, and value to the end customer. Since it was originally developed, Six Sigma has enjoyed wide popularity as an important element of many Total Quality Management (TQM) initiatives."


----------



## Slump Buster (Oct 10, 2006)

Schyler said:


> So I load up DBStalk this morning, and see that a release candidate window has come and gone because I hadn't visited the site since Saturday morning. <sigh>
> 
> How about a thread that only announces new versions? That way, interested parties such as myself could subscribe to the thread and therefore get notifications?
> 
> I lost a whole night of recordings to 115 and would have liked to have tried 119.


There is just such a thread for just such a purpose. Check out the stickies... if you subscribe to the thread you are notified of such windows.


----------



## pete9976 (Nov 25, 2005)

Slump Buster said:


> There is just such a thread for just such a purpose. Check out the stickies... if you subscribe to the thread you are notified of such windows.


Yea, it works great too! I was watching Les Miserables (on Broadway) on Saturay night when I got the alert on my PDA. I couldn't wait to get home to start the download!!


----------



## PajamaGuy (Aug 21, 2006)

Slump Buster said:


> There is just such a thread for just such a purpose. Check out the stickies... if you subscribe to the thread you are notified of such windows.


If you're going to take the time to answer someone - also take the time to directly answer - instead of "Check out the stickies" or "look here", or my favorite, "Search for '_____' ".

Why not answer something like this question by posting the link or at least the name of the thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=73172 or " Notify Me; If a new release candidate is available ".

...and when you subscribe, select "immediate notification" - that way when Earl posts the notice - you'll get pinged right away and you can make plans!


----------



## dcbag (Oct 1, 2006)

DaHound said:


> How did you delete the program. Pressing minus sign 2 times, or using delete option on the menu?


I think it was using the delete option, I don't remember for sure, I was so upset when it happened. I don't use the minus sign very oftern.


----------



## Schyler (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks for pointing out the notification thread... 

It was right there all along, and I didn't see it.

Sorry about that.


----------



## Slump Buster (Oct 10, 2006)

PajamaGuy said:


> If you're going to take the time to answer someone - also take the time to directly answer - instead of "Check out the stickies" or "look here", or my favorite, "Search for '_____' ".
> 
> Why not answer something like this question by posting the link or at least the name of the thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=73172 or " Notify Me; If a new release candidate is available ".
> 
> ...and when you subscribe, select "immediate notification" - that way when Earl posts the notice - you'll get pinged right away and you can make plans!


With all due respect... there are only 5 stickies here. I'm not a fan of trying reinvent the wheel.... all of the necessary info was there, not here... the user should want to visit the sticky. Just trying to be polite and concise


----------



## HolmesCo (Dec 4, 2006)

*Did I Dream This?*

I would have sworn I read in release notes or some post that 119 had a way to make it switch to a channel at a set time, like my very first RCA Non dvr receiver did. I really like that feature, I think they called it Reminders. Does Hr20 doing that now, or did I hallucinate reading this?  If it does, how do we do it?

Also, oddly contrary to many posts here, mine did NO reboots on downloading 119. It did the same as it always has, got the software downloaded, switched to the initial screen, then loaded the data, the progress bar etc, then back to normal viewing.

No reboot that I saw. The only difference I saw was the appearance of a time line type bar at the bottm briefly which said
*Capture Buffer.* Never saw that before, no clue what it was. Then it showed it again when I did my own RBR Did others see this?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Schyler said:


> So I load up DBStalk this morning, and see that a release candidate window has come and gone because I hadn't visited the site since Saturday morning. <sigh>
> 
> How about a thread that only announces new versions? That way, interested parties such as myself could subscribe to the thread and therefore get notifications?


*It's already there and has been for some time*....if you follow the instructions there, you'll get an e-mail notification on new release candidates:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=73172


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

So far since 119: Watched Medium recorded under 115....no problems with playback or trick play. 

Recorded "You're the One that I want" (don't ask me why) and Crossing Jordan under 119. Again, no problems. Both were set as series links.

One minor detail: after Crossing Jordan, got the expected "Delete?" which I did. Went back to the Playback list. It was still there. For the heck of it, tried to start it. Screen froze, but moving to another channel cleared it. By the time I did that, it was gone from the Playlist.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

petergaryr said:


> So far since 119: Watched Medium recorded under 115....no problems with playback or trick play.
> 
> Recorded "You're the One that I want" (don't ask me why) and Crossing Jordan under 119. Again, no problems. Both were set as series links.
> 
> One minor detail: after Crossing Jordan, got the expected "Delete?" which I did. Went back to the Playback list. It was still there. For the heck of it, tried to start it. Screen froze, but moving to another channel cleared it. By the time I did that, it was gone from the Playlist.


That's a longtime known issue. Generally deleted list items which don't delete immediately will delete after a couple seconds or the next time you go to the list. It has been more common for me within 24 hours of a reboot.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

HolmesCo said:


> *Did I Dream This?*
> 
> I would have sworn I read in release notes or some post that 119 had a way to make it switch to a channel at a set time, like my very first RCA Non dvr receiver did. I really like that feature, I think they called it Reminders. Does Hr20 doing that now, or did I hallucinate reading this?  If it does, how do we do it?
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## SuperTech1 (Jan 9, 2007)

HolmesCo said:


> *Did I Dream This?*
> 
> I would have sworn I read in release notes or some post that 119 had a way to make it switch to a channel at a set time, like my very first RCA Non dvr receiver did. I really like that feature, I think they called it Reminders. Does Hr20 doing that now, or did I hallucinate reading this?  If it does, how do we do it?
> 
> ...


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=76120

See this link for discussion on "Autotuning"


----------



## HolmesCo (Dec 4, 2006)

SuperTech1 said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=76120
> 
> See this link for discussion on "Autotuning"


Ah ok, I knew I had seen something about it. Yes thats a decent workaround for it. Cool. Thanks.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Sorry, no... there is not going to be another window for 0x119
> 
> All I could suggest is if 0x115 is that bad... that you drop back down to 0x10b


That is what I did with 119 to try to get my OTA's back.

9-1
9-2
11-1
11-2
11-3
32-1

All gone signal strength below 30% for the most part. With 10b they were all 70% and above consistantly.

5-1
7-1

flaky come and go as the signal fluctuates.

2-1

not possible in the first place.

I should mention that all the above channels come is spectacularly (even 2-1) with my antenna connected to my TV so I know that the antenna itself is not the issue.

Also all of these channels except for 2-1 showed awesome signal strengths with 10b. After 119 it all went south. I tried setting up OTA, resetting up OTA, RBR, then setting up OTA again. Nothing would get it to work.

So I went back to 10b. Same deal. And 10b was awesome before. So you cannot just go back and think you will get what you had. And yes yes yes I tried RBR and resetting up OTA after going back. Still weak signal via the HR20 and awesome direct to the TV.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

19secord said:


> I'm curious how you can state "hardware is solid" with the variety of problems each user describes. Software is constant on any machine while you will get hardware variance due to different components or component specification not tight enough. I'll give you a simple example, I have to admit my unit has been pretty stable until the latest updates, my problem is during the OTA wizard the unit hangs at guide download at 50%, I've had to reboot the machine to clear this state. If this was strictly a software issue not hardware everyone would have this same problem. I've seen this problem posted twice. I've experienced this issue three times requiring rebooting the machine each time to clear this state.
> 
> We do not have a six sigma hardware design by far and with poor software code writing this whole system is a mess. Thank god I have my HR10s that I rely on. One other thing, how do you write code for a device if you do not have constant hardware performance?


I'm not claiming six sigma level of hardware quality.  I have absolutely no numbers to even begin consideration of such a claim. It just seems that the bulk, IMHO, seem to be more like software rather than hardware. They don't seem to be overheat related, nor component failure. Note, this is just an educated, but under quantified guess. 

As for writing software for a device with variations? Well, all hardware has variations at a certain level, you assemble hardware that has defined ranges for acceptable variations and to the software it appears there are none (or few.) You just have to write software to be robust in handling the acceptable and flagging the unacceptable.

As for the specifics of your downloading your OTA DMA combination to your device? I don't know. I wish I could help and define what it is. Could be the stream for your DMA(s), a bad spot of memory, a cable issue, or a software defect that isn't handling something correctly.

Good luck,
Tom


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

nikwax said:


> I disagree, I work at a company that used Six Sigma in manufacturing and I had some training in it. From Wikipedia:
> 
> "Six Sigma is a business improvement methodology, originally developed by Motorola to systematically improve processes by eliminating defects.[1] Defects are defined as units that are not members of the intended population. The objective of Six Sigma is to deliver high performance, reliability, and value to the end customer. Since it was originally developed, Six Sigma has enjoyed wide popularity as an important element of many Total Quality Management (TQM) initiatives."


Yes, you are correct. Six Sigma is a QC methodology, very appropriate to hardware defect minimization.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

gcisko said:


> So I went back to 10b. Same deal. And 10b was awesome before. So you cannot just go back and think you will get what you had. And yes yes yes I tried RBR and resetting up OTA after going back. Still weak signal via the HR20 and awesome direct to the TV.


Instead of a RBR... how about pulling the plug... letting the system sit for a few minutes (about 5 - 10).
And then powering it back up.

What OTA test values are you getting during system test?

Also a marginal test... take a can of compressed air, and blow it right into the OTA connector... maybe when you where moving the wire between the two...something may have gotten in there (just an idea)

Also, make doubly sure that that connector is not faulty (on either end).

As your TV probably has a very very lower fault tollerance on the OTA signal strength, as it simply only needs to re-broadcast it... and not have a consistant stream to store to the hard drive.


----------



## HardCoder (Dec 15, 2006)

nikwax said:


> "Six Sigma is a business improvement methodology, originally developed by Motorola to systematically improve processes by eliminating defects.[1]


I worked at Motorola during the Six Sigma obsession of the mid '90s, and Motorola being first and foremost a hardware company ....

Six Sigma actually came from Drucker and Japan, but Motorola and I think GE were among its first serious (fanatical) adopters in the US.


----------



## jbd (Jan 13, 2007)

"Recorded" both football games on MPG4 locals yesterday... watching them was a disaster... although for different reasons.

Chicago/Seattle game -- *constant* audio drop-outs and stuttery playback + completely erratic trickplay behavior. Recording was essentially unwatchable. I even tried RBR'ing, but it was just as bad afterward. Recording and playback were both on 119.

Patriots/Chargers game -- I'd set it to record for 4:30... but it stopped recording at 3:40. Know when that was in the game? The 2-minute warning. Agghhh!!!! I wanted to throw this damn box out the window at that point.  

The inability of this thing to do the most basic recording functions for HD sporting events has me on the verge of switching away DirecTV. Totally unnacceptable. I've had these kinds of issues with just about every software release. The only plus for 119 I can give is that it at least *attempted* to record the games, which is more than I can say for the version I was on before.

The fact that this box has never given me any problems for dramas, sitcoms, etc. is of little solace right now.


----------



## jostanton (Nov 15, 2006)

Got 119, Still no 3-1 (Frequency 2) KVBC-DT Las Vegas, NV. 80% signal strength on TV, and 10-250 Tivo. Zero on the HR-20


----------



## DaHound (Nov 20, 2006)

dcbag said:


> I think it was using the delete option, I don't remember for sure, I was so upset when it happened. I don't use the minus sign very oftern.


I tried the minus sign after downloading 119 and it works fine. Don't use the Delete from menu that much since the other is quicker. I'll try from the menu after I have about three already viewed to see if it acts the same. Some people have seen what looks like sticky keys on the remote. Kind of bad when you do deletes and it does that. Anything else is just an inconvenience.


----------



## 19secord (Sep 23, 2006)

hitdog042 said:


> Six Sigma is system availability and does not apply to hardware. Wrong verbiage.
> 
> Six Sigma is an availability score on if a system is up. DTV's sigma score is very high, near 100 percent if not at 100 percent.
> 
> Hardware falls into quality control, unless hardware on DTV's system end causes an outage. Hardware from a user end is irrelevant to Six Sigma.


Boy, you don't have a clue what you're talking about. Evidently you haven't been involved in any engineering design work.


----------



## solo1026 (Mar 21, 2006)

Install 0x119 had some problems but I RBR and so far all is good


----------



## rysand (Dec 10, 2006)

Besides seeing 'Pinky' for the first time ever, my DVR is running better than it ever has. I downloaded 'Elvis2' late Saturday night. Watched both football games, 24 local news a couple of simpsons and absolutlely no issues. I hope it's cool to post non-issues but I figured feedback is feedback.


----------



## jodyberry (Jan 11, 2007)

Anybody know when the West Coast 119 update is? (I didn't get a chance to Force it).

Thanks





P.S. Why is D* always used for the company name in this forum - some legality? Or just too lazy to spell it out? Just curious...










.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

just lazy


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

jodyberry said:


> Anybody know when the West Coast 119 update is? (I didn't get a chance to Force it).
> 
> ....
> .


Should be soon. Initial feedback from the early adopters is looking good. Hopefully we'll see 0x119 go nationwide this week. Just my speculation, though.


----------



## Machpelah (Jan 7, 2007)

Since 11/25/06, each upgrade, including 0x119 has proven no better than any of the rest of the upgrades. My HR20 picture freezes and I then lose all Trickplay functions, videos will not play back and no subsequent recordings will be successful. All functionality returns upon an RBR. Consquently, I have to RBR at least four times a day to get the HR20 to work correctly. :nono: 

Should I get D* to replace my HR20 with a new one or wait for another upgrade?


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Machpelah said:


> Since 11/25/06, each upgrade, including 0x119 has proven no better than any of the rest of the upgrades. My HR20 picture freezes and I then lose all Trickplay functions, videos will not play back and no subsequent recordings will be successful. All functionality returns upon an RBR. Consquently, I have to RBR at least four times a day to get the HR20 to work correctly. :nono:
> 
> Should I get D* to replace my HR20 with a new one or wait for another upgrade?


I'd try for a replacement..


----------



## HardCoder (Dec 15, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Should be soon. Initial feedback from the early adopters is looking good. Hopefully we'll see 0x119 go nationwide this week. Just my speculation, though.


If you ask me, MPEG-4 is still broken, but maybe they've at least started to get a handle on how. Might as well wait a couple weeks or months for another release if there's an opportunity to get MPEG-4 trickplay and the OTA problems resolved.


----------



## HardCoder (Dec 15, 2006)

Machpelah said:


> Since 11/25/06, each upgrade, including 0x119 has proven no better than any of the rest of the upgrades. My HR20 picture freezes and I then lose all Trickplay functions, videos will not play back and no subsequent recordings will be successful. All functionality returns upon an RBR. Consquently, I have to RBR at least four times a day to get the HR20 to work correctly. :nono:
> 
> Should I get D* to replace my HR20 with a new one or wait for another upgrade?


You should try a disk format first, although that's not a guaranteed fix. I'm not sure but some of the lockup problems may be related to corrupted filesystems. It's entirely possible that a single unexpected reboot could leave the filesystem in an inconsistent state. Even journaling filesystems can have this problem - ext3, for example, normally only journals metadata, so if it crashes, there's no guarantee that there won't be corrupted files as a result.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

jodyberry said:


> Anybody know when the West Coast 119 update is? (I didn't get a chance to Force it).
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


L*


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Was hoping 0x119 would correct one annoying problem but it did not.

Due to historical poor reliability of daily recording of show M-F even with set to "both", got in the habit of setting the HR20 to record the MPEG4 local channel version and OTA version of the same show. Both on at the same time. Therefore if all worked well, record the same show twice M-F. 

Today's recording, only recorded the OTA, not the local channel MPEG4 version.
Looking forward, for the next 5 days, the MPEG4 local channel version is missing 3 days (in the list without the R) and the OTA version has them all. Both were set with double record button push in the program guide.

0x119 did not correct the Record all episodes problem that has been historically bad.


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

Just to







on Six Sigma:


----------



## Frodtab (Sep 17, 2006)

jbd said:


> "Recorded" both football games on MPG4 locals yesterday... watching them was a disaster... although for different reasons.
> 
> Chicago/Seattle game -- *constant* audio drop-outs and stuttery playback + completely erratic trickplay behavior. Recording was essentially unwatchable. I even tried RBR'ing, but it was just as bad afterward. Recording and playback were both on 119.
> 
> ...


The Bears game issues may have been due to the Fox feed. I had all the problems you described. There are many comments on thsi game scattered throughout the board so I suspect this one may not be entirely due to the HR20. I had to watch my SD Tivo version.

As for the padding issue, I suspect you've seen other postings - this is a known issue which for some reason they can't seem to resolve. All you can do is get in the habit of just recording the programs after the game ends. It's a pain but I'm not taking any chances with the playoffs.


----------



## KSteiner (May 18, 2006)

Machpelah said:


> Since 11/25/06, each upgrade, including 0x119 has proven no better than any of the rest of the upgrades. My HR20 picture freezes and I then lose all Trickplay functions, videos will not play back and no subsequent recordings will be successful. All functionality returns upon an RBR. Consquently, I have to RBR at least four times a day to get the HR20 to work correctly. :nono:
> 
> Should I get D* to replace my HR20 with a new one or wait for another upgrade?





HardCoder said:


> You should try a disk format first, although that's not a guaranteed fix. I'm not sure but some of the lockup problems may be related to corrupted filesystems. It's entirely possible that a single unexpected reboot could leave the filesystem in an inconsistent state. Even journaling filesystems can have this problem - ext3, for example, normally only journals metadata, so if it crashes, there's no guarantee that there won't be corrupted files as a result.


I agree...Try a re-format, before gettting a replacment...


----------



## WolfClan Dan (Jan 10, 2007)

any way i can still get elvis 2?


----------



## jbd (Jan 13, 2007)

Frodtab said:


> The Bears game issues may have been due to the Fox feed. I had all the problems you described. There are many comments on thsi game scattered throughout the board so I suspect this one may not be entirely due to the HR20. I had to watch my SD Tivo version.


Thanks for the heads-up... hadn't seen the other comments. FWIW, I had the same problem with the 49ers/Cardinals game the second-to-last week of the season, which was also on Fox.



Frodtab said:


> As for the padding issue, I suspect you've seen other postings - this is a known issue which for some reason they can't seem to resolve. All you can do is get in the habit of just recording the programs after the game ends. It's a pain but I'm not taking any chances with the playoffs.


Thanks. Seems completely obvious, but for some reason it didn't occur to me to record subsequent shows instead of padding... I'll definitely do that until from now on until I see a confirmed fix for padding.


----------



## dcbag (Oct 1, 2006)

DaHound said:


> I tried the minus sign after downloading 119 and it works fine. Don't use the Delete from menu that much since the other is quicker. I'll try from the menu after I have about three already viewed to see if it acts the same. Some people have seen what looks like sticky keys on the remote. Kind of bad when you do deletes and it does that. Anything else is just an inconvenience.


Shouldn't be sticky keys, remote is only a few weeks old, but will check it out to be sure.


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

WolfClan Dan said:


> any way i can still get elvis 2?


Only when it goes national, if it does. Otherwise, we're likely to see another release candidate. Subscribe to the notification thread in the sticky area to get email notification when there will be another release candidate. Note that because of the way decisions are made and communicated, notice is typically of the 3-6 hours variety. To help with the short notice, the last couple have been 2 night deals.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Just J said:


> Only when it goes national, if it does. Otherwise, we're likely to see another release candidate. Subscribe to the notification thread in the sticky area to get email notification when there will be another release candidate. Note that because of the way decisions are made and communicated, notice is typically of the 3-6 hours variety. To help with the short notice, the last couple have been 2 night deals.


And the chat at http://chat.dbstalk.com is always fun those nites. 

Thanks Chris, Earl, and, all the dbstalkers!
Tom


----------



## S. DiThomas (Oct 8, 2006)

jodyberry said:


> Anybody know when the West Coast 119 update is? (I didn't get a chance to Force it).
> 
> Thanks
> 
> P.S. Why is D* always used for the company name in this forum - some legality? Or just too lazy to spell it out? Just curious....


D* is the convention. Check out the thread on lingo.

DTV = Digital TV.
D* = DirecTV 
E* = EchoStar (Dish)

You try typing DirecTV in all of your rants over and over. It's a BFD to type that so many times.


----------



## traderfjp (Dec 25, 2006)

So far so good. No problems to report since the latest download. Actually x115 had been stable too. Still no King of Queens in the guide data though.


----------



## DaHound (Nov 20, 2006)

dcbag said:


> Shouldn't be sticky keys, remote is only a few weeks old, but will check it out to be sure.


Not the keys on your remote, just a symptom that when you press something once on your remote, the HR20 acts like you hit it 2 or three times.


----------



## PajamaGuy (Aug 21, 2006)

1. I sometimes get a bit of audio "un-sync" when doing my own instant replays. Pausing - stop-start, etc correct the issue only rarely. Changing the channel, then changing back always fixes it. - but of course, I lose the buffer. 

2. Is it a glitch or by design that if I pause live TV, then hit ACTIVE to look at weather, then exit back to live TV, the PAUSE and the buffer are gone and I'm at real time? Would BACK work better?

3. Is it the SLIP button that should jump-to-live if I hole it 3 seconds? Or is there another way to advance forward to the end of buffer/recording?

Thanks.


----------



## redrocker (Jan 3, 2007)

PajamaGuy said:


> 1. I sometimes get a bit of audio "un-sync" when doing my own instant replays. Pausing - stop-start, etc correct the issue only rarely. Changing the channel, then changing back always fixes it. - but of course, I lose the buffer.
> 
> 2. Is it a glitch or by design that if I pause live TV, then hit ACTIVE to look at weather, then exit back to live TV, the PAUSE and the buffer are gone and I'm at real time? Would BACK work better?
> 
> ...


This happens to me sometimes on my 10b software


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

PajamaGuy said:


> 2. Is it a glitch or by design that if I pause live TV, then hit ACTIVE to look at weather, then exit back to live TV, the PAUSE and the buffer are gone and I'm at real time? Would BACK work better?


I don't know for sure, but try pressing the REPLAY button a few times and then hit PAUSE before doing the active thing. I don't do the active thing, but I know if you are watching something that is recording and you catch up to live and then pause and and watch something else, it will not remember your pause position like it should. But if you do the replay thing a few times before pausing, it does remember your position. Again, not sure if this is what's happening with the active stuff, but give it a try.



PajamaGuy said:


> 3. Is it the SLIP button that should jump-to-live if I hole it 3 seconds? Or is there another way to advance forward to the end of buffer/recording?


Yes, holding the 30 sec SLIP button for 3 secs should bring you to live. Is that not working for you?


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

S. DiThomas said:


> D* is the convention. Check out the thread on lingo.
> 
> DTV = Digital TV.
> D* = DirecTV
> ...


And this came as shorthand from the old days.

There was Echostar (Dish) - E*
Primestar - P*
I think there was also Alphastar - A*

So for DirecTV they started using D*.

Gotta love Usenet newsgroups before there was the web.


----------



## rlockshin (Aug 14, 2005)

119 DOES NOT FIX MAJOR ISSUE

Downloaded 119 the other night and all seemed well. Watched tv last night with no problem. This morning system was locked up. I could watch the channel that I was on and that was it. Remote was dead and front panel was also locked. had to RBR to bring system back. This software should not go national until this problem is fixed.
I have had this with last 3 releases. I did a 
reformat 2 weeks ago and it did not help.

By the way, I was not on OTA last night;it was channel 262. Recveiver stays on all of the time.
This one needs fixing NOW


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

rlockshin said:


> 119 DOES NOT FIX MAJOR ISSUE
> 
> Downloaded 119 the other night and all seemed well. Watched tv last night with no problem. This morning system was locked up.


There are plenty of posts here that indicate a reboot after download is fully completed is "a must" to assure no issues. For those who have done this, those problems seem to disappear from that point on....


----------



## rlockshin (Aug 14, 2005)

Let's see what happens. I had to do a reboot since system was frozen.
Afterdownloading new software,it looks like system does a reboot.
Not true?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

S. DiThomas said:


> You try typing DirecTV in all of your rants over and over. It's a BFD to type that so many times.


I prefer typing DirecTV over D* even if I had to do 579 times. It's DirecTV, not DirecStar. Yes, I know you didn't come up with it and yes, I know that it is the convention. However, I don't have to either that acronym or adopt it in my posts. To me it's like lose vs. loose. Why would you even think of using one over the other?

... staying on topic ... So far, 0x119 is a significant improvement over either 0x10b AND 0x115. I did see one report of a Spontaneous reboot which means I may get one myself. However, I have not to this point. I watch both 2-hour episodes of 24 and experienced bliss until the very end of the second night (1:56). At that point, the screen froze but came back shortly (about 10 seconds) as I was issuing a 30SS.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

brott said:


> I prefer typing DirecTV over D* even if I had to do 579 times. It's DirecTV, not DirecStar.


The "*" is also used as a "wild card character", not standing for "star" at all, but rather standing for "fill in the rest of the formal name". There is nothing wrong with abbreviating a commonly typed name...that's what acronyms are for. Hardly worth taking a "principled" stand on.

Those of us brought up on dos, used the * character a lot...and it never meant star, it meant "anything that follows" is a match. Seems efficient to me.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

* = Splat


----------



## oldguy1 (Aug 22, 2006)

houskamp said:


> * = Splat


* also known as "fly sh*t..


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

houskamp said:


> * = Splat





oldguy1 said:


> * also known as "fly sh*t..


So, D* turns out to be the most accurate rendition, then.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

hasan said:


> The "*" is also used as a "wild card character", not standing for "star" at all, but rather standing for "fill in the rest of the formal name". There is nothing wrong with abbreviating a commonly typed name...that's what acronyms are for. Hardly worth taking a "principled" stand on.
> 
> Those of us brought up on dos, used the * character a lot...and it never meant star, it meant "anything that follows" is a match. Seems efficient to me.


Yes, perhaps being principled over this is silly. Everyone should feel free to continue doing it as that is the convention. I just prefer the full name myself and will continue to use it. Don't want to take away from others, though. Plus, I type pretty fast and can get _irecTV_ out about as fast as I can get _*_ out.


----------



## jodyberry (Jan 11, 2007)

hasan said:


> The "*" is also used as a "wild card character", not standing for "star" at all, but rather standing for "fill in the rest of the formal name". There is nothing wrong with abbreviating a commonly typed name...that's what acronyms are for. Hardly worth taking a "principled" stand on.
> 
> Those of us brought up on dos, used the * character a lot...and it never meant star, it meant "anything that follows" is a match. Seems efficient to me.


Gosh, I didn't mean to cause such a controversy with my D* question!!!

Although, I do feel like this sometimes:

Del C:\DirecTV\HR20\*.*

.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

brott said:


> To me it's like lose vs. loose. Why would you even think of using one over the other?


Maybe because they are two entirely different words with different meanings?:eek2:

Carl


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

jbd said:


> "Recorded" both football games on MPG4 locals yesterday... watching them was a disaster... although for different reasons.
> 
> Chicago/Seattle game -- *constant* audio drop-outs and stuttery playback + completely erratic trickplay behavior. Recording was essentially unwatchable. I even tried RBR'ing, but it was just as bad afterward. Recording and playback were both on 119.
> 
> ...


I recorded that game from an MPEG-2 HD and mine also stoped at 3hr 40min...


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

A minor comment on the HR20 - am running 119 software.

If I go into satellite setup, and put in a different zip code (just to get the aiming information), then use the BACK button to get out and never accept (select) the new zip code, the unit still goes through the entire guide download process, and I lose all of my guide information and have to start over.

Very inconvenient. With the R15, I can look up aiming information for other zip codes and so long as I back out rather than complete, it does just that - backs out.

Edited to add: It also remembers the other zip code that I put in, although I don't think that makes any difference in it's operation (it did not change the ota zip code, which would have made a difference).

Carl


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

DaHound said:


> Not the keys on your remote, just a symptom that when you press something once on your remote, the HR20 acts like you hit it 2 or three times.


Yep, have the same problem now and then.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

carl6 said:


> Maybe because they are two entirely different words with different meanings?:eek2:
> 
> Carl


Arrghh. That's what I meant, but I guess it didn't come out right. :lol:


----------



## fpd917 (Aug 16, 2006)

I had a black screen this morning with 119, this is the first one that I have had with this version. Locals would work, but nothing else, did a rbr and everything is fine now


----------



## Camaro305 (Sep 27, 2006)

jodyberry said:


> Gosh, I didn't mean to cause such a controversy with my D* question!!!
> 
> Although, I do feel like this sometimes:
> 
> ...


Don't forget the echo y|


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

fpd917 said:


> I had a black screen this morning with 119, this is the first one that I have had with this version. Locals would work, but nothing else, did a rbr and everything is fine now


Just curious. Did you do a RBR immediately after you downloaded 119?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

fpd917 said:


> I had a black screen this morning with 119, this is the first one that I have had with this version. Locals would work, but nothing else, did a rbr and everything is fine now


Classic BSB .. Did you report it in the issues thread? You might want to include the channel you were tuned to at the time (if you can recall).


----------



## jtm (Dec 14, 2006)

LI-SVT said:


> I recorded that game from an MPEG-2 HD and mine also stoped at 3hr 40min...


I had exactly the same thing with the recording of the Bears/Seahawks. Recording ended at 3:40 although I had it set for 4:30. Chargers/Patriots was fine.

Next time I think I'll just schedule the next program or two on the same channel to record instead of padding.

BTW, I had the Bears game backed up on a 10-250 so I did get to see the overtime.


----------



## dcbag (Oct 1, 2006)

DaHound said:


> Not the keys on your remote, just a symptom that when you press something once on your remote, the HR20 acts like you hit it 2 or three times.


Oh, I didn't realize that, I know sometimes it doesn't respond with 1 hit. Thanks again for info.


----------



## HardCoder (Dec 15, 2006)

DaHound said:


> Not the keys on your remote, just a symptom that when you press something once on your remote, the HR20 acts like you hit it 2 or three times.


Mine did this for a while ... I had 2 or 3 remotes at the time (because I had replacement boxes from D*) and then it stopped. Dunno why. It hasn't happened since.

Do you think the box might be counting the IR _and_ the RF button presses both? I just thought of that. It's something I can imagine an engineer not getting right.  That would explain why it never happened with my Harmony.


----------



## HardCoder (Dec 15, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> There are plenty of posts here that indicate a reboot after download is fully completed is "a must" to assure no issues. For those who have done this, those problems seem to disappear from that point on....


Maybe you aren't watching MPEG-4. The satellite MPEG-4 channels (I've done more of this now) are very consistent in the way they misbehave on my machine. I've been through a couple of post upgrade reboots with the reset button. As far as I know this behavior is consistent across the MPEG-4 locals I've watched.

1) Speed "1" rewind doesn't work - it sticks at a freeze frame a fraction of a second after it starts - this is 100% consistent and as far as I know this doesn't occur with MPEG-2 
2) Occasional audio dropouts - I use Dolby Digital through a Denon receiver so, who knows, maybe there are problems with the Dolby stream. The receiver is rock solid and is not the problem. It switches from PCM to Dolby quickly enough that you can't hear it when listening to mixed OTA audio, and don't hear glitches.
3) Dropped frames/video stuttering, sometimes almost continuously to the point of serious annoyance, sometimes not at all
4) Different behavior when live than when playing back
5) Some pinky ... I have no idea what pinky means/does/whether it makes any difference
6) MPEG-4 audio is often out of sync by a frame or three on playback, enough to annoy my gf who hates the "dubbed" look

I haven't had any lockups or spontaneous reboots. Maybe most of the non MPEG-4 issues are down to a tolerable level. However, MPEG-4 is not working right. It's often "okay" but not great.

As an aside, I wish DTV would come up with the bandwidth for the 1080i broadcasts like Law and Order to play without ghosting/streaking. That's always been a problem with NBC's OTA but it doesn't need to be through the satellite feed.

And, oh yeah, the guide and GUI in general are still totally unreasonably slow.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

> As an aside, I wish DTV would come up with the bandwidth for the 1080i broadcasts like Law and Order to play without ghosting/streaking. That's always been a problem with NBC's OTA but it doesn't need to be through the satellite feed.


Sounds like an issue with your local, since that's where D* gets the signals for your MPEG4 channels - they just capture it, re-encode it and pass it along.


----------



## HardCoder (Dec 15, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> Sounds like an issue with your local, since that's where D* gets the signals for your MPEG4 channels - they just capture it, re-encode it and pass it along.


My understanding is that they get the unencoded local stream. I could be wrong, but on the other hand, it is easier to do that way.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

HardCoder said:


> My understanding is that they get the unencoded local stream. I could be wrong, but on the other hand, it is easier to do that way.


Some locals are different then others... I dont' know which is which...but it is not the same in every city.


----------



## Oldsteve (Dec 9, 2006)

Remote control lock-ups continue in 119 (not new, also in 10b and 115). There seem to be at least two different degrees. Sometimes the trick play buttons do not work (the show is playing fine) but if you channel up or down and return to the channel, trick play buttons work again. The more serious is when no buttons work on the remote or front panel (again the show is playing fine). Only an RBR restores the button functionality. Have had to do two RBR's since 119 to solve this problem.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

carl6 said:


> A minor comment on the HR20 - am running 119 software.
> 
> If I go into satellite setup, and put in a different zip code (just to get the aiming information), then use the BACK button to get out and never accept (select) the new zip code, the unit still goes through the entire guide download process, and I lose all of my guide information and have to start over.
> 
> ...


This should be logged as a minor bug if it hasn't been already. Makes it tough to look up aiming directions for people!


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

brott said:


> Classic BSB .. Did you report it in the issues thread? You might want to include the channel you were tuned to at the time (if you can recall).


My wife just had the BSB bug on the system we reverted back to 10b because I needed to get help form DTV. Over the last five days, this box has had more problems than the whole first month we had it. I talked her through an RBR and that should hold hopefuully until the replacement box arives. Conversely, the HR20 in our bedroom has never had a problem in the 5 weeks its been up and running.

Bob


----------



## stretch_024 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, I have had my HR20 since last thursday. So far it has been nothing but trouble. If I watch Tv for alittle while and change channel I get the BSOD message 771. Plus sometimes if I tune into say ESPN HD I will actully get a different channel like say Fox HD even though I am on the ESPN HD channel. I am not using any splitters in my system and test channels read where they are suppose to. Also had recording troubles. I have been reading this forum since. I think you guys are a great source on information. I downloaded 0x119 sunday night hoping these problems would be fixed. Recording seems to be better but still get the BSOD message 771 if I watch tv for a couple of hours, and the channels still messup somtimes, like getting HD Net on the ESPN HD channel. I don't want to give up on the HR20 so soon. But I am getting very frustrated. Any ideas????


----------



## HardCoder (Dec 15, 2006)

The audio is as much as a second out of sync while I'm watching the Law & Order (satellite) replay now (San Francisco). Fast forward or rewind trickplay gets it like that; pausing and restarting fixes it. It's 100% repeatable.


----------



## alv (Aug 13, 2002)

Last night I had a strange freeze. My wife had been listening to XM (836) during the day, everything seemed fine. When we turned on the TV to watch the news, the unit had a frozen screensaver, ie. the logo was stuck in the middle of the screen. No response to remote, front panel. An RBR fixed it for the rest of the evening. During the time XM was on in listening mode only a show taped on HDNet.

Using 119 software. First reboot since the download. This machine is not ready!! Fortunately, I still have an HR10 that reliably records and will use the HR20 for movies only.


----------



## PajamaGuy (Aug 21, 2006)

0119 - 
LocalHD = KPRC (NBC)

Last night, DTV LocalHD channel 2 - (KPRC) was pixelating pretty often. OTA (2-1) was clear with no problems - back to LocalHD and pixelation continued.

Is there any non-D* reason why the OTA feed is better than D*?

Earl, have you heard anything about dual live buffers? Are they planned?

Thanks!


----------



## giden (Sep 13, 2006)

PajamaGuy said:


> 0119 -
> LocalHD = KPRC (NBC)
> 
> Last night, DTV LocalHD channel 2 - (KPRC) was pixelating pretty often. OTA (2-1) was clear with no problems - back to LocalHD and pixelation continued.
> ...


Earl posted some time ago that DUAL BUFFERS was not in the immediate future. Pity because that is the ONE feature I really really miss with this D* HR20 box. Keeping fingers, toes & eyes crossed for the DB thing to happen soon!


----------



## legacydoor (Dec 13, 2006)

Any word on release of this update yet. I got the E-mail after the windows had closed?


----------



## rsblaski (Jul 6, 2003)

azarby said:


> My wife just had the BSB bug on the system we reverted back to 10b because I needed to get help form DTV. Over the last five days, this box has had more problems than the whole first month we had it. I talked her through an RBR and that should hold hopefuully until the replacement box arives. Conversely, the HR20 in our bedroom has never had a problem in the 5 weeks its been up and running.
> 
> Bob


A suggestion for you before you replace your box:
Swap out your two existing boxes. Just pull the cables from the back of the boxes, switch the box locations and see if either box changes its behavior. That way, you will know for sure if you have a bad box or if something in the cable/antenna structure is actually causing the problems.
Good luck,
Rick


----------



## rm226 (Nov 1, 2006)

Had to revert back to 10B since first going with 115 and then 119. The pixelation on localHD using the ATSC tuners was a real pain to deal with. Yesterday I checked the TV tuner reception and was getting a fairly steady 95 on the TV (Mitsui WD57831) tuner but when I checked the HR20 OTA I was seeing about 95 on one tuner and 50-65 on the second and frequent 'no signal acquired'. With 10B both HR20 OTA tuners read 95-100 however there is still some pixelation but much less frequently.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

giden said:


> Earl posted some time ago that DUAL BUFFERS was not in the immediate future. Pity because that is the ONE feature I really really miss with this D* HR20 box. Keeping fingers, toes & eyes crossed for the DB thing to happen soon!


The good news is that at CES was where I got the first strong impression they were seriously considering DLB. First was to make the HR20 rock solid, its very critical to everything they want to do. Then see what will fit and what won't.

here's hoping!
Tom


----------



## ddem (Oct 25, 2006)

I have tried two of these "pre-release" beta versions, and backed both of them out within hours. My issue continues to be that none of the versions (although I keep hoping) actually delivers a rock solid DVR that does basic functions reliably.
Maybe DTV should concentrate on getting the basic functions working every time (stuff like sound, picture, replay, recording, etc) and stop dealing with OTA, very specialized trick play functions, and other "nice to have" features.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

ddem said:


> I have tried two of these "pre-release" beta versions, and backed both of them out within hours. My issue continues to be that none of the versions (although I keep hoping) actually delivers a rock solid DVR that does basic functions reliably.
> Maybe DTV should concentrate on getting the basic functions working every time (stuff like sound, picture, replay, recording, etc) and stop dealing with OTA, very specialized trick play functions, and other "nice to have" features.


Earl and others are saying that D* is only concentrating on making this rock solid, no new features until then. I'm sorry the pre-releases haven't worked for you. Some people have had better luck, others haven't.

But I know they are working on it. I met with some key people at CES; to a man they all want the HR20 to be the best DVR experience on the --and they know it isn't yet. They were very hopeful about 115 and I gather they are closing in on the basic issues.

You know better than I, 119 isn't it. but hopefully 11C? 11E?, whatever the next release will be, is the one that finally gets most of the problems fixed for everyone at once. Then DLB!  More likely VOD as they talked about at CES.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I don't know if how I did the install of my HR20's is the reason both my boxes are running fairly stable/clean or not. When the box first came out, back in Aug/Sept, there was a post on another site about doing either one of the two procedures on the attachment even if you aren't having the problem discribed. I don't know if this does something different then a full reset of the box or not, but just thought I'd pass it along.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

RAD said:


> I don't know if how I did the install of my HR20's is the reason both my boxes are running fairly stable/clean or not. When the box first came out, back in Aug/Sept, there was a post on another site about doing either one of the two procedures on the attachment even if you aren't having the problem discribed. I don't know if this does something different then a full reset of the box or not, but just thought I'd pass it along.


I'm going to give that a try next time we get a download. Last time with 119 I did a reformat, then I did a basic reset and the 02468 to down load the software. After that I did another full reset with format to clean up things.

So far My HR20 is working pretty good. Had one Black screen when I turned it on one day. RBR cleared it up. Some audio drop outs on one show (24). A number of people had that problem, so that could have been due to the MPEG4 we were all getting that day.

EDIT: Also have a problem once in a while of the remote double keying as veryoldschool noted in the next post.

I am really pro reformating when I get a down load. Seems to give the HR20 the best chance to run right.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

While we're all trying to solve the mystery of why some do & some don't have problems...
I just replaced my RC 34. It had a habit of "double keying". Most noticeable when going through the guide. Some times I'd get one step, other times two. While I would say this was a big problem, I have to wonder what the units do when they get too many commands at once. I used to be able to lockup about any computer [old days type] with mouse clicks too fast. It would go to "never never land", requiring a forced reboot [and losing all of my CAD work].
Maybe nothing, but maybe some...
New remote works fine.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Something I've noticed with 0x119 is that when I change channels b/w local on the satellite and local OTA, it gives me 771 for 2~3 seconds even on local channels through D*. Is this a bug? Is doesn't immediately know what channels come from D* and what come from OTA. Kind of annoying.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> While we're all trying to solve the mystery of why some do & some don't have problems...
> I just replaced my RC 34. It had a habit of "double keying". Most noticeable when going through the guide. Some times I'd get one step, other times two. While I would say this was a big problem, I have to wonder what the units do when they get too many commands at once. I used to be able to lockup about any computer [old days type] with mouse clicks too fast. It would go to "never never land", requiring a forced reboot [and losing all of my CAD work].
> Maybe nothing, but maybe some...
> New remote works fine.


Yep, the remote problem reminds me of the old Radio Shack model 1 computers back in the 1980's. They had to have a special program loaded that would help stop the keyboard bounce, so you wouldn't get more than one letter typed on the screen when hitting a key. Those were the days! Looks like they are back! :lol:


----------



## jforgione (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm located just outside of DC (20895) and didn't do the Elvis download. I'm starting to have problems with the reception using the HR20 OTA tuner (I don't have any problems when using my TV's tuner). I haven't had any issues since the last download in December but starting noticing this over the past week - pixelation, audio drops, 771 messages. 

The tuner seems to be extremely sensitive. What seems strange is that I didn't have this problem right after the download and there have been no updates since. 

Any suggestions?? Is this a known issue for the release prior to the Elvis??

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks. I also posted my channels and call sign on the other thread but indicated that this is not post Elvis.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

jforgione said:


> I'm located just outside of DC (20895) and didn't do the Elvis download. I'm starting to have problems with the reception using the HR20 OTA tuner (I don't have any problems when using my TV's tuner). I haven't had any issues since the last download in December but starting noticing this over the past week - pixelation, audio drops, 771 messages.
> 
> The tuner seems to be extremely sensitive. What seems strange is that I didn't have this problem right after the download and there have been no updates since.
> 
> ...


I'm a bit NW of you, in 20855. My experience, as noted also by many others in assorted posts, is that the HR20's tuner is not as strong or sensitive as that in sonmeother receivers or TVs.

Some posters have reported improvements in reception with the newer software. I haven't, but I don't spend a lot of time on OTA, since the major net affiliates (except CW) come in from the bird.

Specifically, I find the HR20 tuner to be better than the one in my Samsung receiver, but not as good as the one in my H20 or or in my Samsung TV.


----------



## jforgione (Nov 29, 2006)

lucky13 said:


> I'm a bit NW of you, in 20855. My experience, as noted also by many others in assorted posts, is that the HR20's tuner is not as strong or sensitive as that in sonmeother receivers or TVs.
> 
> Some posters have reported improvements in reception with the newer software. I haven't, but I don't spend a lot of time on OTA, since the major net affiliates (except CW) come in from the bird.
> 
> Specifically, I find the HR20 tuner to be better than the one in my Samsung receiver, but not as good as the one in my H20 or or in my Samsung TV.


I have a Samsung plasma 4253 and don't have any issues getting the signal OTA. I don't have the 5LNB so this is a bigger issue for me. I may have to pursue getting the 5LNB again but the last time I tried this they said I didn't have line of sight - only using a 3LNB.


----------



## HardCoder (Dec 15, 2006)

Today's latest for 119:

* Another black screen won't-play: L&O SVU from UHD
* Pinkies on MPEG-2
* Erratic trickplay on MPEG-2

Not ready for prime time IMO. In fact I'm not sure it's qualitatively any different from 10B.

[Edited to add]

* Audio out of sync by a frame or four on MPEG-2 playback (Crossing Jordan from A&E), varies


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jforgione said:


> I may have to pursue getting the 5LNB again but the last time I tried this they said I didn't have line of sight - only using a 3LNB.


If you have a 3LNB dish working [well], there is every chance that a 5LNB dish will also. What you need to have is a 5 degree wider window to the 101 SAT [-2=99 & +2=103]. Most installers haven't a clue. Mine came & just shook his head. I "instructed" him "where he could put it". It works fine!


----------



## RySmith (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm on "Elvis 2" but still getting more unplayable recordings than pre-Santa.

Also, having a lot of problems with OTA rew in live buffer. I get two seconds of live buffer and will not advance to "live tv". I have to change channels to get live tv working again.

Any chance of an Elvis 3 or if it takes a while to fix maybe Groundhog Day update. Can a software update really see its shadow?


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

rsblaski said:


> A suggestion for you before you replace your box:
> Swap out your two existing boxes. Just pull the cables from the back of the boxes, switch the box locations and see if either box changes its behavior. That way, you will know for sure if you have a bad box or if something in the cable/antenna structure is actually causing the problems.
> Good luck,
> Rick


Been there, done that. New box received and installed. I did have a few problems with the install. When I first went through the setup, it would not locate sat 99 or 103. The original firmaware was 0x0be, so I forced an update to 0x10b. I then did the sat locate and setup again and this time it found sats 99 and 103. I completged setup and called in to activate the receiver. no problems activating, but when I shut the trap door on the access card, the system said I had an invalid access card. Checked setup and sure enough, it was all zeros. Tried reinserting several times, but no go. Called into tech support and I'm not sure if she did anything on her end, but we did and RBR and then reinserted the card and all is well. I was surprised this was new unit with HDMI cable and new Bband converters. I'm keeping the HDMI as neither of my first two boxes came with them.Debating whether I should keep or send back the Bband units.

Hopefully this one will be as stable as the one in the bedroom. Both units are on an UPS ( just bought a 1500 VA Belkin) so I don't expect to see any of those thypes of problems. This think has enough juice for the TV and receiver also. Just waiting for the next present or official download.

Bob


----------



## arnolddeleon (Dec 7, 2006)

30 second skip stopped working. Skip back works, FF works. Haven't had time to do much fiddling.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

arnolddeleon said:


> 30 second skip stopped working. Skip back works, FF works. Haven't had time to do much fiddling.


Red button reset should bring it back.


----------



## BJM (Dec 9, 2006)

I guess it's ready for prime time as it just automatically d/l to my box... 

A geek question - what are those numbers across the top while it's downloading?
2/1/20 changed to 2/1/70?
78/000C/010B/02/110


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

jforgione said:


> I have a Samsung plasma 4253 and don't have any issues getting the signal OTA. I don't have the 5LNB so this is a bigger issue for me. I may have to pursue getting the 5LNB again but the last time I tried this they said I didn't have line of sight - only using a 3LNB.


You might have better luck if you aim the OTA antenna to the NE, to pick up the Baltimore signals and MPT out of Annapolis. Before the 5LN dish, when I was relying on OTA signals for HD, I had two rooftop antenna, one pointed toward Balt and one toward DC. VA signals (WETA) didn't come in consistently. Of course, wind, trees and other obstructions may not allow this for you, but aiming north instead of south may help.


----------



## Coastsider (Nov 29, 2005)

I am beginning to feel confident enough in my HR20 with 119 to seriously consider taking my SAT-T60 off-line at the end of the month. Let's call it cautious optimism.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

BJM said:


> I guess it's ready for prime time as it just automatically d/l to my box...
> 
> A geek question - what are those numbers across the top while it's downloading?
> 2/1/20 changed to 2/1/70?
> 78/000C/010B/02/110


Check them in that posts what show stream data.


----------



## cpbergie (Aug 21, 2006)

Ive had more freeze ups with 119 than any other release. Has it really gone national? im about to roll back.

Two mpeg-4 shows that were supposed to record, appeard to, but i went to one half way through and it wouldnt play, or respond to any trickplay. I watched the rest of it live, did RBR and both shows were gone.


----------



## ZELLIS (Jan 5, 2007)

ive had the exact opposite happen. I had 1 BSOD the 1st morning after 119 and that was it! no problems sence then (knocks on wood). i have recorded 4 shows with no problems, history channel, HD CBS , HD NBC over the sat (non-OTA). this version seem alot more stable then the others. im very happy with this one. 

so far :
4 good recorded shows (ive never had a recording/playback problem to date)
no DD audio drop outs on HD channels
only 1 BSOD the 1st morning after DL of 119
1 pinky spotting on FF of live TV on HD channel


----------



## DTV installer (Jan 18, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> There is a two night opportunity to get the next release candidate for the HR20.
> 
> The release will be out there for you to obtain during the two following windows:
> 
> ...


i tried doing this download both nights by foring it and it didnt work i install this stuff and i see all these problems almost everyday when i goto service calls i have a hr20 and have only had a few problems like the black screen on playback and what not customers have to realize that when we come out there there is nothing we can do with these boxes i believe it is all software so waiting around from 8am- noon or 1 to 5 is a waste of time because even if we order a new box for you you will still have the same problem till this beta software will be gona and sp2 is released with noo bugs..


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

DTV installer said:


> i tried doing this download both nights by foring it and it didnt work
> 
> i install this stuff and i see all these problems almost everyday when i goto service calls
> 
> ...


So when you tried forcing it... what didn't work?
You couldn't get it into the Download mode... or when it was there, it didn't see the 0x119.

Be sure you sign up for the notification thread... as word on the street is that another opportunity is knocking.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> So when you tried forcing it... what didn't work?
> You couldn't get it into the Download mode... or when it was there, it didn't see the 0x119.
> 
> Be sure you sign up for the notification thread... as word on the street is that another opportunity is knocking.


earl i asked his stupid q b4; when you say a new opportunity knocking, is it a 3rd window for 119 or a new firmware version?


----------



## cpbergie (Aug 21, 2006)

Im on 119 right now. If I force an update (02468) will I be able to roll back? 119 is much less stable for me.


----------



## bevonemo (Dec 5, 2006)

cpbergie said:


> Im on 119 right now. If I force an update (02468) will I be able to roll back? 119 is much less stable for me.


Yes you'll go back to 10b


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> So when you tried forcing it... what didn't work?
> You couldn't get it into the Download mode... or when it was there, it didn't see the 0x119.
> 
> Be sure you sign up for the notification thread... as word on the street is that another opportunity is knocking.


Knock Knock
_Who's there?_
Opportunity
_Opportunity, who?_
Cary Grant? Championship Weekend? Bears Rule? RC 0x11C?

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## jforgione (Nov 29, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> If you have a 3LNB dish working [well], there is every chance that a 5LNB dish will also. What you need to have is a 5 degree wider window to the 101 SAT [-2=99 & +2=103]. Most installers haven't a clue. Mine came & just shook his head. I "instructed" him "where he could put it". It works fine!


I'm getting 95% on my 3LNB. Maybe I should have them just install the 5LNB. Can it be installed on the back of a Chimney (that's where my 3LNB is currently)?


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Funny thing that building codes say that antennas should not be installed on chimneys, although you see them all over the place... :lol:


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

HardCoder said:


> Today's latest for 119:
> 
> * Another black screen won't-play: L&O SVU from UHD
> * Pinkies on MPEG-2
> ...


I agree that this thing is not ready for primetime. Too many issues with OTA, trickplay, BSOD, etc. at this point. Can't wait for the next update to try something else.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

tibber said:


> Knock Knock
> _Who's there?_
> Opportunity
> _Opportunity, who?_
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lbacker52 (Jan 14, 2007)

I finally missed crossing jordan with a "do you want to delete" screen immediately on play.Have had many dropouts(pix.)on OTA and now on SAT local feeds.IMO,the thing"ain't" fixed!


----------



## jclark (Oct 4, 2006)

Came home tonight to the dreaded BSOD. I am currently doing a RBR that I am sure will fix it.


----------



## S. DiThomas (Oct 8, 2006)

Elvis 2 denied me a recording of CSI tonight on MPEG 2 Component box.

Black unwatchable bug. Software reboot deleted it entirely.

Great work 0x119.

NEXT!


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

S. DiThomas said:


> Elvis 2 denied me a recording of CSI tonight on MPEG 2 Component box.
> 
> Black unwatchable bug. Software reboot deleted it entirely.
> 
> ...


Mom had that happen with American Idol.


----------



## lbacker52 (Jan 14, 2007)

lbacker52 said:


> I finally missed crossing jordan with a "do you want to delete" screen immediately on play.Have had many dropouts(pix.)on OTA and now on SAT local feeds.IMO,the thing"ain't" fixed!


As a footnote for help to dtv programmers.it didn't seem to switch channels as Crossing is on NBC and when I tried to watch and the "delete now?" prompt appeared,thefrozen-screen background was on FOX and not NBC!


----------



## gdalzell (Sep 13, 2006)

First Time Post!!

119 Downloaded last night. Should I expect an automatic reset?/reboot?

Is the RBR action a reset? a reboot? Don't really want to reboot but if that will make 119 so be it.

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

gdalzell said:


> First Time Post!!
> 
> 119 Downloaded last night. Should I expect an automatic reset?/reboot?
> 
> ...


Welcome to DBSTalk! Your HR20 did a reboot when it installed 0x119, so you should be fine.

In HR20-lingo, there's really not much difference between a "reset" and "reboot".


----------

